# Black Sails Over Freeport Part 2 - Intrigue Inn (aka the Haunted Place)



## Karl Green (Oct 11, 2004)

After breakfast at the Lady Maeorgan's manor, the Lady and Miss Altanish (the woman you rescued from the Crematorium) bid you good day. Miss Altanish says that she will stop by tomorrow night for dinner as she wanted to thank you all again and wanted to talk a little more about what happened on the island. She seems very curious about what the 'devil-fish' might have wanted and wants to talk about some theories that she has as to what that might have been. Anyone with _Sense Motives_ might notice that she stands close to Villard and wanting to talk with him.

The party head back to their respected residences (whether they are private or staying at an inn) to collect any personal items and equipment that they want. Of course this is suppose to be a weeks vacations at the *Last Resort Inn*, so weapons and armor are _generally_ not required (but of course those who are living from tavern to tavern, they might carry all their worldly equipment with them). 

Residents of the city know that the Last Resort is one of the finest hotels and inn within town. It overlooks a private dock on the Marina within the Merchant District of town, and has one of the most scenic vistas over Freeport Harbor. An imposing building of white stone with polished brass lamps illuminating the outside at night. The building is five stories tall, and none of you have probably ever even been in the dinning room (which is said to serve some of the best lobster and freshest fish in town).

When the party arrives at the Inn (individually or in groups, up to you each), they are dropped off at a large covered veranda that extends into the street, providing shade in good weather and shelter in bad for those waiting entrance. After showing their invitation papers to the doorman (who is a burly large man, who is obviously a guards also) they are lead into the large impressive pillar supported lobby, which takes up most of the of the first floor. Dinning tables are set outside of this central space, along the western section of the building. A huge marble reception is set on the opposite side of floor, near a grand staircase leading to the upper floors. 

A number of halfling are working the lobby and one impressively dressed male greets you from behind the reception desk "*Bobbin Brandydale, at your service sirs. Ah, I see you have been invited by the Lady Maeorgan of the Captains Council. Excellent! I am sure that you will enjoy your stay at our fine inn. All expenses are to be taken care of by her, including all dinning, and I see that she has also included the cost of a privately tailored suit if you wish it. We have an excellent in-house specialist who I would be glad to send to your room this afternoon. Please if there is anything else that I can help you with, do not hesitate to ask. Your private suite is our 2nd floor. You also have permission to use the use the Observatory on the sixth floor, but for the privacy of our other guest I do ask that you not wander any of the other floors without permission from a guest of that floor. Enjoy your stay at the Last Resort sirs! We are happy to serve all of your needs, and I am sure that after a week, you may wish to stay on with us, and we have excellent rates!*"

To this, Bobbin summons a couple of young halfling lads to carry any and all luggage to your private suite. Each of the rooms that you are taken to are of good size, lavishly appointed and decorated only with items of the highest quality and the latest styles. 

It is late afternoon by the time you have all arrived here… lunch can been arranged to come to your room or can be gotten from the dinning area on the first floor. 

Anything you wish to look into or do? Time will advance after I hear what your characters are doing…


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 12, 2004)

Kitsch chitters something amusing about getting a suit tailored to himself, finding it a novel idea he will most assuredly schedule an appointment with the tailor to get himself on.  Something sharp, a black pinstripe suitcoat and solid black vest, dark red shirt and black pinstripe slacks, perhaps a bowler cap on top of that.

He'll sign to Torren to translate to the halfling to make sure he gets an appointment scheduled and then head off to his room.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 12, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill - Human Wizard and Urban Playboy*



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kitsch chitters something amusing about getting a suit tailored to himself, finding it a novel idea he will most assuredly schedule an appointment with the tailor to get himself on. Something sharp, a black pinstripe suitcoat and solid black vest, dark red shirt and black pinstripe slacks, perhaps a bowler cap on top of that.
> 
> He'll sign to Torren to translate to the halfling to make sure he gets an appointment scheduled and then head off to his room.



 "Of course, my friend," Torren replies.  Turning to one of the halflings he says, "My hirsute comrade and I will definitely need to see your tailor at his earliest convenience.  Also, I need to know where I can find your bath facilities and I trust the inn has a barber in house?  Good.  In addition, I should like to arrange now for breakfast, as I am planning to sleep in and expect I shall needs a large breakfast."  He smirks.  "I hope to work up an appetite tonight."  After finding his room, Torren will take a long hot soak, then have a nice close professional shave and maybe a facial.

 [OOC: The boy knows how to live  ]


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 12, 2004)

Kitsch will also mention to Torren that a bathing and trimming session may be in order for his furred friend as well.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 12, 2004)

The young halfling assigned to carry your bags smiles and says "*Of course govner! Every room we do have here has it own privy and bath. I can fetch hot water fer ye right away and will fix you up proper like*" to which he is off and returns a few moments later with additional help, each baring a number of buckets of hot water. While he is away, you both discover that each room has running water (but it is cool) and bathroom facilities.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 12, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

Black Jack will also take advantage of the tailor, and arranges a bath before dinner.  After the measurements have been taken, Jack does a little shopping, mostly replacing the arrows he used on the island.  Unless accosted on the streets, he is back in plenty of time for his bath, final suit adjustments, and dinner.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 12, 2004)

Villard do not feel at ease in such oppulence, it reminds him his younger days and the terrible massacre that destroyed his family. Getting out of the carriage he observe the place for a long time not saying a word. He hesitates should he continue with these crazy fellow, that he slowly starts to appreciate or should he just leave and run away in the woods. He then thinks about the young lady, he is still grieving but that women has that little something that makes him stay.

He then thinks about the suit. He is not too fond about the idea, but if he needs to participate to an evening where he can met the young lady he will need one. Villard ask the halfling where he can put his belongnings.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 13, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*

OOC: Zoraster would probably arrive first,since he does live from tavern to tavern and was already carrying all of his things.

_This place is great!  I should've stayed here for a couple nights last month.  An observatory?  I'll have to see what that's like tonight._ "A visit from this specialist sounds like a fine idea.  Tell him to knock loudly, I may be napping when he arrives.  Could you also send up water for a bath?  I'm in desperate need of one."  Zoraster will head up to the room, intending to take a long bath and then crash to catch up on the nights missed sleep.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 14, 2004)

Black Jack has no problems on the streets (in fact the Merchant District is one of the safest areas in Freeport) and finds all the minor equipment and replacements that he is looking for. When he returns he finds a hot bath waiting for him and can relax for the rest of the morning and early afternoon.

The young halfling (referred to as a '_bellhop_' for some reason, as he did not hope or have a bell) takes Villard to a spacious room on the second floor. When Villard ask where to put his stuff the lad says "*Well it be yer room their lord, so puts them where ye want. I can fetch water if ya want a bath. Whatever ya need, just ask.*"

The halfling lad who is assigned to carry Zoraster's bags seems totally fascinated by the little swashbuckler "*Have ye ever been on a pirate ship? Or seen a sea dragon? I old da was once a porter on the merchant ship Grey Wind Runner but when the captain of that their ship went broke, he got's a job here at the Last Resort, cause we was third cousins twice removed from the Brandydale, but he always wanted to go back to the sea.  He told me all kinds of wonders about it… oh yes sir, I fetch ya some hot water right quick now… just take a second sir*"

After everyone has bathed, and you are resting in your room that afternoon when there is a knock on the doors, the tailors have arrived. Mostly halfling but also not a few gnomes, they quickly take the measurements of all the party. Quickly making cuts and adjustments, notes and quick drawings, they say that they will deliver the suits before this evening's meal and quickly excuse themselves. 

True to their word, they return around six bells and present each of you with a finely fashioned suit, shoes and jacket or cloak (your choose). Each fits perfectly and they are made of fine silks and the best cloth. You all look quick good…

Dinner starts being served at the first floor area near the verandah at seven bells. As the party starts filtering down, they find the lobby has a number of patrols gathering to dine on the Inn's excellent cuisine. Women in dresses worth a small galleon are seen sipping on wine, men in fancy finery are smoking fine cigars, all well respected and 'proper' people of society. In their new suits, the party fit right in.

Quickly they are seated at a large table near a window that looks out onto the Marina by one Billy Brandydale (looks just like his older brother, Bobbin). Quickly, a processions of waiters and serving maids stop by your table, handing your menus and asking if they would require anything to drink and would like to see a 'wine menu'.

As you are looking over the lists, five large waiters, each baring a huge silver tray, with a domed silver cover, head through the dinning area out of the kitchens and head up the stairs. There is a bit of muttering from some of the patrons about this, such as "*Always to go to eat with the rest of us aren't they? Hupm, indeed*"

Black Jack notices, just as your party's food is arriving some 20 minutes later, that a tall human male dressed as a mariner has arrived through the front doors to check in to a room. Black Jack seems to recognize this man, and he can't quit place it, but the man's luggage, huge chests and one large crate, is being ported by eight very large men. 

Then Black Jack remembers where he had seen the mariner before, Captain Thomas Horngold. The last Black Jack had heard, he was exploring far to the east, looking for treasure and plunder in the lands of the Desert Princes.

Then everyone's attention is drawn to a woman dressed in the most expensive clothing any of ever seen, attended by a small group of servants with all the bearing of a queen attending her court. Her dress is embroidered gold silk, and wearing an extremely fine necklace of perfect pearls. 

Many patrons stands as she enters the dinning area; a few even applaud, and are acknowledge with a regal nod of the head and a vague smile. Bobbin and Billy both conduct the lady to her table, and another halfling, dressed in a white suit and apron arrives from the kitchen to speak with the lady. 

Zoraster notice about this time, that two large, heavyset men arrive through the lobby. They are dressed in expensive suits, and after looking over the dinning area they head for to one patron's table. Leaning over the man, they have a soft but obvious heated discussion. After a few moments the two more off and look to be ready to leave, while the man whom they were talking with orders a large glass of rum. After the pass your table, Zoraster notices that while their suits are expensive, they don't fit every well, and the men wearing them look like they would be more comfortable in a dark ally somewhere instead of some well light Inn. 

The dinner is extremely good, fish, sweat meats, vegetables, and fine cakes for dessert. The drinks are of a wide selections of fine beers, rum, wines and expensive malts. While the party has been dinning, patrons have come and gone, but the dinning area has remained busy throughout the night. 

A waiter arrives at your table asking if you would want anything more…


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 14, 2004)

Villard enjoy his food but don't drink any of the alchool. He doesn't like to loose control so he usually avoids anything that could slow his mind. 

Villard who didn't wear a suit for almost 10 years and rarely look at himself in a mirror was troubled by how much he looked like his father when he tried the suit. He always kept that image of his father as a man always sharply dressed. Seeing himself in that suits only enhanced the ressemblance. 

At the table Villard tries to remember the good manner. He keeps an eyes on the others manner and tries to immitate them when he doesn't remember. When the waiter ask if he wants anything more, he stays silent, hoping the waiter will understand that he doesn't want more.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 14, 2004)

Torren enjoys himself immensely, commenting on the food and sampling a wide variety of wines.  He'll make conversation at dinner by pointing out any local celebrities he recognizes and telling the others a little about them.  He also makes a point of trying to mingle with the other patrons if possible.

 [OOC: Diplomacy +5 for schmoozing, Knowledge(Local) +5 for recognizing local notables]


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 14, 2004)

Kitsch wanders about the dining hall once he has finished his meal, knowing full well the effects alcohol had on him the last time, he prefers to let his small frame stay free of it.  He watches many of the patrons, a rogues eye at work one might say.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 14, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*

On his way upstairs, Zoraster will happily tell the bellhop about some of his encounters with pirates, and he recommends life on the seas as a life of adventure, to be sought by all. 

When the silver trays are being carried upstairs, he will ask the nearest person he doesn't know who they are being sent to.

At dinner, he will have a little of everything, complimenting it all, and enjoying the atmosphere.  And since everything includes the drinks they have to offer, he'll be more than a little drunk by the time the meal is over.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 14, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

Jack has elven wine with his dinner and joins Toren in evaluating the local celeberties.  He comments in paticular about the Captain and the rumors of his last trip.  Apparently they were a success.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 15, 2004)

Diplomacy 5 +5 =10; Know/Local 9 +5 =14

Torren talks with some of the patron in nearby tables, they are polite but not overly talkative. Looking around he does recognize a couple of the more popular mover and shakers of Freeport… 

Lady Matilda of course who appeared as a queen some time ago. She is from far off Fridonia, one of the nobles is said to be an exile of that land that is living her at the Last Resort these days.

That sure looks like Dolock McKorning, his father is a rich spice merchant, but he is seen more in the company of high wager gamblers… in fact it would appear that he is getting into a game tonight. He is at the table with four other finely dressed men, smoking cigars and drinking rum.

And there is Roderigo Vega, you have meet him before. He is a traveling merchant from the mainland who occasionally deals in positions and minor magical items… you wander if he might have some available these days?

Kitsch is wandering the dinning area, a little tipsy and feeling pretty good about himself… 
Spot 17 +5 =22 vs. a target 17 
…while having fun, causing a few stares and nervous laughter… when he notices someone sitting in the lobby not far from the dinning area. He seems to be watching someone who is eating in the dinner area, and try not to be obvious about it… not doing that good a job that is for sure. He is dressed in nicer cloths and drinking a tonic of some kind, but the suit is ill fitting and he is really nursing that drink…

A  richly dressed older lady looks down her nose somewhat at Zoraster…
Diplomacy 12 +1 =13
…but her frown turns somewhat into a smile and hiding behind an embroider fan she says in a low voice "*I would guess that there would be a party of some few foolish young people who should know better, especially if those that they are married to are not… participating…*"


----------



## JimAde (Oct 15, 2004)

[OOC: Assuming he looks reasonably available...]

 Torren makes his way over to Vega's table and greets him.  "Roderigo, how have you been?  Safe voyages I trust?"  He swirls his glass and sips lightly. He snaps his fingers at a waiter and indicates Roderigo and his companion(s) need a refill. "You simply have to try this red."

 [OOC: We don't have to play this out, but I want to take the opportunity to favorably impress Roderigo with my largesse (actually our patron's largesse, but...) and see if he has any bargains for me or need of any alchemical wares I can supply.  I will only buy a round or two of drinks, I won't go crazy with her money.  ]


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 15, 2004)

*OOC:*


I think you misinterpreted my post, Kitsch wouldn't be drinking this time around since he remembers all too fondly how much of a mess he made the last time he partook.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 16, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I think you misinterpreted my post, Kitsch wouldn't be drinking this time around since he remembers all too fondly how much of a mess he made the last time he partook.




[occ]Ops sorry about that  Assume that you are not, maybe just acting [/occ]


Torren strikes up a conversation with Roderigo Vega, who seems happy for the company. Talking with him the wizard does fine that Vega has a number of potions and tonics that he has collected over the time. He says that if you are looking for something, he might be able to help you…

most (but not all, you have to ask) Potions, Elixirs and Oils cast by a wizard or cleric worth 300gp or less is availably at 50% more cost then listed in the DMG


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 16, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> A  richly dressed older lady looks down her nose somewhat at Zoraster…
> Diplomacy 12 +1 =13
> …but her frown turns somewhat into a smile and hiding behind an embroider fan she says in a low voice "*I would guess that there would be a party of some few foolish young people who should know better, especially if those that they are married to are not… participating…*"




Zoraster responds with a grin that's maybe a little more wild than normal.  "Married?  Shurely you jest, We're far too young for those bondss." He gives no indication of who he refers to when he says 'we'.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 16, 2004)

Villard surprised at first by the halfling answers, stay silent hoping that this is just another trick to gather more information from the old lady. Villard will listen to their conversation, ready to intervene if the lies goes too far. He after all has great respect for the religious tradition and wouldn't fake a wedding just for amusing the small fellaw.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 19, 2004)

Torrin continues to speak with Roderigo Vega about minor things and what he might have for sale, when he says "*Aye my prices are a bit high I know. Now I know this may cost me a bit of business, but I wonder if ye have heard of the Indecipherable Scroll? It's an Inn in the Cluster, and the owner, one Professor Wilmina Gertz. She be a professor at the Freeport Institute, but runs that shop on the side. I do some small amount of business with her, and she often has some small potions and occasionally a scroll or two for sale. Now she does not advertise these items but she will sell them to those she knows. I can introduce ye to her if you would like and you might be able to get a few extra items from her.*"

Torren knows a little of the shop, but had always heard that it is just a bit of a quirky inn where students from the Institute and other intellectuals go to listen to poetry readings, bardic performances of epic tales, and the like. 

A short time later, Black Jack notices that Captain Thomas Horngold comes down from upstairs and takes a table not far from where the party is sitting… there are a few whispers among the patrons around the party's tables, it seems that the Captain has something of a 'rogues' reputation and some are commenting on who will be his conquest while he is in port this time.  

Also at about this time, a finely dressed man and five, not so finely dressed large rough looking men enter the lobby from the Verandah and starts shouting for Bobbin and where his wife is! 

"*Bobbin Brandydale! Where in the Abyss are ye hiding little man! My wife is here and I demand that you tell me where she is this instant!*" 

Bobbin and some of the hotels guards appear and start trying to calm the man, who is red-faced with rage. Most people sitting in the dinning area and the lobby are staring at this commotion. Kitsch notices that the man who was 'casing' out one of the dinners gets up and leaves the lobby, heading outside.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 19, 2004)

Villard keeps an eye on the 6 rude men that just entered the Inn ready to intervene if thing degenerates to violence. He will also try to identify if the men are wearing/hidding weapons. OOC spot +10

He will also carefully observes the two groups, listening to their conversation and trying to detect who's lying, and what could be their motives OOC sense motive +6


----------



## JimAde (Oct 20, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Torrin continues to speak with Roderigo Vega about minor things and what he might have for sale, when he says "*Aye my prices are a bit high I know. Now I know this may cost me a bit of business, but I wonder if ye have heard of the Indecipherable Scroll? It's an Inn in the Cluster, and the owner, one Professor Wilmina Gertz. She be a professor at the Freeport Institute, but runs that shop on the side. I do some small amount of business with her, and she often has some small potions and occasionally a scroll or two for sale. Now she does not advertise these items but she will sell them to those she knows. I can introduce ye to her if you would like and you might be able to get a few extra items from her.*"
> 
> Torren knows a little of the shop, but had always heard that it is just a bit of a quirky inn where students from the Institute and other intellectuals go to listen to poetry readings, bardic performances of epic tales, and the like.



"Well, I'm always interested in meeting new people," Torren responds.  "But that doesn't mean I've taken leave of my senses.  Surely we can talk about these prices a bit."

 [OOC: If I can talk him down to a 25% surcharge, I'll be making some purchases, as well as hopefully making contact with Professor Gertz.  Torren is interested in doing business, but at least as much he'd love to get an in with the Institute.  Trying NOT to take notice of all the boneheaded behavior going on around us. I've got business to attend to. ]


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 20, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*

Zoraster will plop back in his chair and take another drink, happy that this place is starting to get more lively.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 20, 2004)

Kitsch will scamper around a bit, acting surprised by the new intrusion and perhaps a bit inebriated (guess that fits in with earlier), hopefully not losing sight of the man in the lobby he'll attempt to follow him as subtlely as possible.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 20, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

Jack lossens the tie on his sword underneath his cloak, as he watches the newcomers.  "What rude behavior" he says to the table at large.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 20, 2004)

Villard, trying to stay concentrated on the group, acknowledge subtely Black Jack comment. He then whispers back  "If it gets ugly, I'll go" 

OOC Can I assume that "wearing" the rapier and dagger would fit with my expensive cloth as clothing "accessories" or It would be prohibited to wear weapon in this room.
If they are allowed Villard won't do anything more knowing that his weapon are easily accessible.

If not he will have hidden his dagger in his back. He putted the sheated dagger in his pant and covered it with his brand new jacket.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 21, 2004)

[occ] Generally daggers are about the only weapons worn openly by people in the lobby. Some of the more _roguish_ types (ship masters, etc) might wear a short sword or rapier… but anything more will get you asked to take it back to your room (including firearms). So you rapier will get a few looks but is ok[/occ] 

Glancing over at the rude men, Villard…
 Spot 16 +10 =26
…and notices that the finely dress man is wearing a rapier, while the ruffians have only daggers; but a closer look suggests that they have larger then normal bulges under their coats… pistols perhaps?

The finely dressed man yells "*Where is she? I demand to know, let me see your books now!*" to which Brandydale protests wishes to maintain discretion. 
Villard sense motive 7 +6 =13; it seems the man sure believes his wife is here and Brandydale is very concerned about protecting any secrets that of those staying at the Inn

A number of Inn guards have shown up by now and the two groups of 'muscle' are eyeing each other, while their bosses argue over what to do.

Finally, the yelling man (who the group has heard called 'that poor Bartolomew Haddon') turns to his men and says "*Come one, we will go door to door if we have to and find that cursed woman!*" to which they start moving towards the stairs, with Brandydale pleading them to use restraint.

Kitsch and Black Jack notice that a dwarf has joined Captain Horngold at his table. He is dressed very well, and Kitsch recognizes the man as one Elijah Quelch, a well to do dealer in antiquities here in Freeport. Kitsch knows that Quelch has a reputation for not being too scrupulous about where and how his wares are acquired. 

Ignoring this as best they can, Torren and Vega continue to barter prices…
Diplomacy 18 +2 =20
…and after much haggling, Vega agrees to a base 125% cost increase for potions and oils that Torren might want to purchase

A fight has started over at the stairs (it is a fist fight right now) between the Inn's guards and Bartolomew's ruffians…


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 22, 2004)

Villard will look at Black Jack and make a sign with his hand indicating to take it easy and he will try to subtely climbs the stairs hiding as much as he can from the two groups. He will try to follow Bartolomew while staying hidden.

OOC Hide +11


----------



## JimAde (Oct 22, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill, Human Wizard HP 28, AC 13, Attitude annoyed*

"I'm glad we could come to an accomodation, Rodrigo," Torren says.  "I'll be in touch with you in the morning so we can finalize things.  I look forward to meeting Professor Gertz."  He sighs heavily while looking toward the stairs.  "For now, it would appear that some idiots are intent on ruining the atmosphere.  Pardon me while I go see if they might be quieted."

 He rises from the table, pausing for a moment to finish his excellent wine, then saunters over toward the stairs.

 [OOC: I have no intention of interfering if it looks like the guards have things under control.  If it looks like the troublemakers are going to get past the guards or if weapons are drawn, I'll try to Web the ruffians in place without getting too many of the guards.]


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 24, 2004)

Villard starts moving towards the fist fight by the stairs (they are a ways off though)

He notices that one of the men with the angry noble pulls out a pistol now and shouts "*OK enough of this govner, we be heading upstairs to find this here sir's woman and we an't taking no more guff!*"

The guards seem a bit shocked by this turn of events, and step back as the other thugs also start pulling out pistols. They are also looking around at the patrons, to make sure no one is going to interfere...
 Villard's Hide check to avoid their gaze 15 +11 =26, the four thugs looking around, Spot checks (+5 due to not a lot of places to hide, except behind other patrons) = 10, 25, 19, and 24 
... and while two look almost directly at him, they do not see him as a threat or notice him edging towards them.

They are starting up the stairs, and most of the patrons are frozen in place or ignoring the scuffle 

[occ]  Torren, the thugs and the guards are all mixed together right long as it the noble Bartolomew and the owner of the Inn, Bobbin [/occ]


----------



## JimAde (Oct 25, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard AC 13 HP 28*

Pulling a quick look of disgust, Torren places a pinch of something between his cheek and gum. A moment later, wispy filaments of web shoot from his hands, blocking the stairs above the press of people.

*"Let's just calm down shall we?"* he says loudly but with a smile.  *"The management would hate to have to call the city guard, I'd hate to muss my new suit, and you'd hate to be turned into toads."*

  [OOC: Bluff +6, Diplomacy +5, Intimidate +2 (no ranks).  Not sure which this would be.  ]


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 25, 2004)

Initially frustrated by Torren action, Villard stay hidden (or try to blend among the crowd looking like an innofensive commoner) hopping the commotion will allow him to learn more. He stays ready to help the wizard would things turn bad for him. Villard wishes his faithfull bow could be on his side at this moment, confronting those large strong man face to face would probably not be the best thing to do.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 27, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

_ I wish I had my bow, I don't relish taking on musketeers with a sword. _  Jack thinks not realizing how close he is in thought to Villiard at this time..


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 28, 2004)

Bartholomew, the angry noble, looks back at Torrin and says "*This is a personal matter of honor... "sir", I kindly ask you to mind your own business. I have friends on the Captain's Council, so do not interfere if you know what it best for you... that goes for you and your guards Mr. Brandydale. Your establishment could suffer greatly if you interfere in matter best left to your betters. NOW we are going up!*"

The thugs smile evilly while eyeing Torrin, all of them with nasty looking flintlock pistols out and locked... ready to fire. They don't seem to notice Black Jack or Villard yet, or they don't see them as threats. 

Bradydale's guards are nervous and seem not sure what to do... they might very well be ready to fight, even against armed thugs but they are looking at the Halfling for guidance, and he is looking between Bartholomew and Torrin, and seems to be struck with indecision

 Villard is about 20 ft away from the nearest thug, while Black Jack and Torrin are about 40 ft.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 28, 2004)

Villard waits to see what the halfling will decide. He keeps his focus on the halfling and will try to anticipate his descision. If Bartholomew and his man goes up he will follow them

OOC Sense motive +6, hide +11


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 28, 2004)

Villard sense motive 15 +6 =21. He can tell that the Halfling is more then likely do nothing... he does not want to cause to much of a scene. He may or may not summon the guards as soon as the noble and the thugs are gone (upstairs) but he does not want the patrons to see anything "exciting"...


----------



## JimAde (Oct 28, 2004)

Torren shrugs, his hands clasped behind his back as he assumes a lecturing tone.  *"You may have friends on the council, my lord, but I have friends in this room, and I don't want any of them accidentally perforated by your hooligans."*  He gestures languidly at the hobbit.  *"I'm certain Mr. Brandydale will be able to accomodate you without all these histrionics."  *He turns to Brandydale.  *"Isn't that right, sir?"*


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

*OOC:*


Kitsch was going to chase the guy who fled the lobby, any news on that?


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 28, 2004)

Kitsch follows the fellow outside...
Hide from the fellow as he is looking around 8 +16 =24, vs. a Spot roll total of 15
...easily following him out. He starts walking down the street as if nothing was bothering him, but Kitsch can tell his is stiff and watching his back. Less then half a block he ducks down a side street. Approaching with caution and peering around a corner, Kitsch sees the fellow hiding in a side door about 20ft down in an darkened, shadowy place, but with his dark vision can make him out… along with four other men dressed in dark cloaks with the hoods pulled down low over their faces.
Listen check for Kitsch 19+3 =22!

one of the voices "*…yes, yes he is there…*"

a second one "*Excellent. Then tonight we make are move. Gaffer, take Role and Peter and check into the Inn, at the room Males targeted. I will have the rest of the men assembled as our alpha and beta sights. At 2 bells (2a.m.), secure the guards, and we will strike… soon my brothers… soon 'He Whose' Name May Not Be Spoken' we eat… and we will be rewarded*" 

the first voice again "*Excellent my master… glory to 'Him'*" 

other voices in unison "*Yes glory to 'Him' and death to the world, so that we might live*"

Ducking back quickly, Kitsch notices four of the men are moving this way…
Hide 14 +16 =30. Spot rolls for the men… 13, 23, 17, and 12
…fairly sure that they did not see him. 

They are coming this way and this is not the best place to hide. Action?


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

*OOC:*


What does the exact surrounding look like in 3-d, Kitsch's ability to climb sheer surfaces with ease makes it sometimes better to get high and dry


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 28, 2004)

Kitsch it leaning against a 3-story building... he quickly climbs up abpit 20ft before the men make the corner...
Move Silent roll 7 +12 =19. Hearing rolls 12, 9, 17, and 14
...they don't hear him and continue on. Coming into the near by street light, the four pull back their hoods and enter the inn. The quick look that he gets, they are finely dressed.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 28, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*

Zoraster, with nothing but a dagger handy, sobers up a little when the guns come out.  He stays in his seat and mutters something about young hooligans messing up dinner when they should be with their wives.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

Kitsch drops back to the ground, hoping the scramble up the wall didn't crinkle his new suit, and meanders back in a few moments later, looking still slightly inebriated.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 28, 2004)

Back in the lobby, Brandydale looks back between Torrin and Bartholomew and the armed thugs, finally he says "*Now, now, no reason for violence... I am sure that the City Watch are already on there way... and I want no ...problems here. I am sure we can work something out to make everyone...*"

"*Shut up, and out of the way now or there will be problems*" shouts Bartholomew. He and his thugs start up the stairs and Inn's guards are moving out of the way. Brandydale looks about ready to faint...


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 29, 2004)

Villard will continue as planed


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 29, 2004)

As the thugs and Bartholomew turn to head up the stairs, Torrin's fingers fly and strange words issue from his mouth. He points a finger at the point just in front of the lead thug, and a sticky web-like fires into the space.
Lead thug reflex save, as he is closes, roll - natural 1
The lead thug tries to jump back, but instead falls head first into the goo, held fast! The others jump back, a bit in fear and shock. Shouts from some of the near by patrons and from the thugs start panicing some of the patron near by. One of the thug turns back towards Torrin "*What in the Seven Hells did ye do! You some kind of Warlock? Put a curse on us or something? I put a ball in ye gullet iffin' you so much as point a finger or mutter a word. Ye understand me?!?*"

Bartholomew and the two other thugs are also looking at Torrin now, their pistols pointed at him while they try and watch the rest of the room also. They look mad, scared, excited and nervous all at once.

Brandydale and the guards are stepping back out of the way. Afraid to be catch in any cross-fire. A number of the patrons are running out of the dinning area or standing in the lobby looking nervous and not sure how to react. 

Now I have not been using Initiative up until now, but now…
24 - Zoraster (but he is about 60ft away) 
21 - Black Jack
13 - Thugs
12 - Kitsch
11 - Villard
5 - Torrin
4 - Bartholomew

Actions?


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 29, 2004)

Villard will wait to see how the thug reacts to Torren Magic. If they start shooting He will attack the nearest shooter that didn't shoot yet.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 29, 2004)

Torren puts his hand casually in his pocket and says, *"You gentlemen are the ones causing a ruckus."*  In his pocket, he wraps his fingers around a bit of tortoise shell he keeps handy for just such an occasion.  *"If you just put up the hardware and behave in a civilized manner I won't have to get...agitated,"* he says with a smirk.

[OOC: Should have done this BEFORE I did anything stupid.   I'm readying an action to cast Protection from Arrows if anybody starts firing.  That assumes they don't just blast me on their initiative first.  I'm hoping THEY have readied actions to shoot me if I start casting.  Hopefully we can all get out of this un-perforated. ]


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*

_Isn't this where I'm supposed to slide down the banister smash a pot on someone's head?  What am I doing downstairs, and way over here?_

Zoraster will stand up in his chair, and spend the rest of his turn ascertaining the fastest way for a nimble halfling to get upstairs without using the stairs.  (Keep in mind that he's still inebriated, and probably thinks he's more nimble than usual.)


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 29, 2004)

Kitsch considers the weight of a concealed dart beneath his jacket, if anyone attempts to blast he'll flick it into the backside of one of the most threatening thugs.  He looks around where he is for a good place to duck into concealment and makes sure the way out the door isn't barred as if things go bad he'll dart outside and then up the side of the building.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 30, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

Not feeling to sure of himself, Jack will nevertheless attack the nearest musketeer if hostilities break out.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 30, 2004)

[occ] Assuming that everyone is "Readying Actions' except Zoraster...[/occ]

Zoraster moves towards the stairs, a little light on his feet and the floor seems to be moving a bit. He makes to 50ft over behind the front desk (which is right next to the main stairwell up)

Black Jack nervously fingers his dagger, the thugs are not really paying him any attention thought. He readies his action...

The thugs seem unsure what to do. One of them is pointing his pistol at Torrin and says "*Don't you even speak ye freak! Just stand there nice and quite like*". The other two are looking around, trying to watch the whole room. They seem unsure what to do and could very well be ready to either shot or bolt...

Kitsch takes a quick look around for cover...
Spot roll 16 +5 =21
...seeing a couple of big chairs near by that he could easily jump behind. He readies his action...

Villard watches the thugs also, and readies his action...

Torrin, his hand in his pocket, watches the Thug pointing at him. The man seems pretty angry and ready to fight, yet he is nervous... maybe a little scared. Readying his actions

Bartholomew is flustered and after a moment he storms out of the Inn past Kitsch, yelling at his men "*Were leaving. We will be back... you have not heard the last of this!*"

Two of the thugs move 30ft towards the front door, still holding their pistols out, watching as best they can. The one pointing at Torrin growls a bit and then starts following them.... eyeing Torrin with a look of pure hate. The thug stuck in the webs yells to his friends not to leave him, but they don't seem to have it


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 30, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*

Zoraster frowns in disappointment at them leaving before he could find a pot, but he just watches them go.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 30, 2004)

Villard will go towards the man stuck in the web and will try to get him free. Villard will say  "Poor Man, let me help you, these damn arcane caster, why on earth did he unleashed his magic on you" Villard is trying in his clumsy way that by helping the men get out he might learn more. Villard will take his time giving time for the men to talk. 

[Diplomacy -1 oups can someone provide help to Villard with this]


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 30, 2004)

Diplomacy roll 15 -1 =14

Villard takes his time helping the man who talks easily "*That bastard, he left me? And me mates', they wheren't no better!?! Curse the nether regions of Bartholomew and all his children... get me out of these infernal things!! So his wife is a seein' some troubadour? Where be that harm in that? Now I'm going to get arrested or worst?*"

As if on cue, the City Watch show-up. The Sergeant is a well dressed but way to fat to really catch any crooks he might come upon. The rest of the men are dressed in mail shirt and carry quarterstaffs, and shortswords. The Sergeant talks with Brandydale, and some of the patrons. Many of the point, with a bit of fear and awe, at Torrin. The other guards grab the thug that Villard has just helped out of the web, hitting him a few times with their staves.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 31, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Diplomacy roll 15 -1 =14
> 
> Villard takes his time helping the man who talks easily "*That bastard, he left me? And me mates', they wheren't no better!?! Curse the nether regions of Bartholomew and all his children... get me out of these infernal things!! So his wife is a seein' some troubadour? Where be that harm in that? Now I'm going to get arrested or worst?*"
> 
> As if on cue, the City Watch show-up. The Sergeant is a well dressed but way to fat to really catch any crooks he might come upon. The rest of the men are dressed in mail shirt and carry quarterstaffs, and shortswords. The Sergeant talks with Brandydale, and some of the patrons. Many of the point, with a bit of fear and awe, at Torrin. The other guards grab the thug that Villard has just helped out of the web, hitting him a few times with their staves.



 As the guards take the thug away Torren, drink in hand and lounging against a table, snaps his fingers and the webbing vanishes from the stairs.  He takes a sip from his drink and places it on the table, awaiting the inevitable approach of the guards.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 31, 2004)

The fat Sergeant, backed up by two other guards to walk up to Torrin... eventually.

Clearing his throat the Sergeant says "*All right laddie, what be yer story, oi? Somekind of witchery a brewing here, oi? Mayhaps ye don't know that we don't a cotton to flashy tricks and curses a being a tossed around by just anyone and ye best be a keeping ye nose clean iffin' ye know what I me, oi? I'll be a keepin' me ears to the ground and me eyes open to make sure we have no more trouble be ye; ye got me there mate?*"

The Sergeant then pull up his bells, huffs a bit waiting for Torrin's reply


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 31, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, 8 bells (night)*

Kirch notices the three men from the ally have got their room key and head upstairs after the webbing is removed from the staircase

[OCC] NOTE that I am going to start putting your location and time in each of my posts.[/OCC]


----------



## JimAde (Oct 31, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> The fat Sergeant, backed up by two other guards to walk up to Torrin... eventually.
> 
> Clearing his throat the Sergeant says "*All right laddie, what be yer story, oi? Somekind of witchery a brewing here, oi? Mayhaps ye don't know that we don't a cotton to flashy tricks and curses a being a tossed around by just anyone and ye best be a keeping ye nose clean iffin' ye know what I me, oi? I'll be a keepin' me ears to the ground and me eyes open to make sure we have no more trouble be ye; ye got me there mate?*"
> 
> The Sergeant then pull up his bells, huffs a bit waiting for Torrin's reply



 Torren executes a respectful half-bow and says, *"Naturally, sir."*  He gestures to a chair while taking a seat himself.  *"Please make yourself comfortable.  I apologize if I caused any discomfort tonight, but it seemed that lord Bartholomew was intent on violence against someone upstairs.  It seemed expedient to delay his reaching his goal until you and your estimable comrades could arrive."*  He takes another sip of his wine.  *"I assure you I have no intention of doing anything except enjoying my dinner and, as you put it, keeping my nose clean.  I have a business here in the city and I want no trouble."
*
 [OOC: I don't know if you want a Diplomacy roll, but I have a +5.  Also Knowledge(Local) +5 to make it clear I'm a local and know how to keep my head down.  ]


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 31, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, 8 bells (night)*

Diplomacy roll 16 +5 =21

At the sight of food and wine, the Sergeant brightens instantly. He starts to sit and then seems to remember his fellow soldiers. Clearing his throat he says "*Well now so long as ye learned yer lesson I suppose we got no reason to be a hallin' ye in fer questioning. Just try and remember that Freeport be a respected Port and we don't cotton ruffians or scaliwags coming here and messing stuff up or a causing troubles. OK boys lets be a going, nothing more to see here…*" 

The Sergeant dismissing the two other Watchmen and turns to follow them, and then deftly grabs a extra cup, filling it and drinking it down in less then a second. Wiping off his chin with the back of his hand, he smiles and heads out the front door with a nod of his head to Torrin.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 31, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Kirch notices the three men from the ally have got their room key and head upstairs after the webbing is removed from the staircase
> 
> [OCC] NOTE that I am going to start putting your location and time in each of my posts.[/OCC]




Kitsch approaches Torren once the men have gone upstairs, signing ~those men who just went upstairs are planning something against a guy upstairs, reminds me of the way those fishmen talked... speak of "He Who Can't Be Named" or somesuch; bad brew.  Should be finding out what rooms they are in.  Something happening at 2 bells.~


----------



## JimAde (Oct 31, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kitsch approaches Torren once the men have gone upstairs, signing ~those men who just went upstairs are planning something against a guy upstairs, reminds me of the way those fishmen talked... speak of "He Who Can't Be Named" or somesuch; bad brew. Should be finding out what rooms they are in. Something happening at 2 bells.~



 Torren nods and signs back *~If it's not one thing it's another.  I'll alert our friends.  Here, have some wine.~*  He moves collect Villard and the others so Kitsch can give them all the details together.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 31, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

Well considering Jack never left his table, he at the table to your right.  Shouldn't be to hard to round him up.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 1, 2004)

Villard judging that Bartolomew love story isn't really important at the moment will not bother the others with the Troubadour's story.  He will follow Torren to hear more about the two strange men. 

OOC Villard is sometimes strange.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 1, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, 8 bells (night)*

Many patrons are starting to head to their rooms are head home (as the dinning hall is very popular with many of the local nobles and merchants). There are still a number of people still milling about but most avoid the party…

[OCC] Depending on what you wish to do next I will move the time forward, but want to make sure before I do that[/OCC]


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 1, 2004)

Villard will stay on the look out for any men dressed as a troubadour or carying a musical instrument coming down the stairs during the rest of the evening.

OOC Spot +10


----------



## JimAde (Nov 1, 2004)

*"Well, I think we need to follow up on what Kitsch overheard somehow," *Torren says.  *"Maybe we should see if we can figure out which rooms those fellows are in and keep an eye on them.  Suggestions?"*


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 1, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> *"Well, I think we need to follow up on what Kitsch overheard somehow," *Torren says.  *"Maybe we should see if we can figure out which rooms those fellows are in and keep an eye on them.  Suggestions?"*




Zoraster shakes his head as if trying to clear it while listening to Torren's explanation.  When Torren finishes he smiles and says "Let's just go ask them what they doing."


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 1, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

Looks to the halfling in shock, "you want to just traipse up to suspected followers of the fishmen, and ask what their doing?  I think ye've had too much rum laddie."


----------



## JimAde (Nov 1, 2004)

Torren chuckles.  *"It would certainly get their attention.  Maybe a little subtlety is called for, however.  First we have to find out what rooms they're in."*  Turning to the filcher he says, *"I don't know how to do that yet, but once we do...Kitsch, do you suppose you could get up to their window unseen?  Do a little eavesdropping?"*


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 2, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, 8 bells (night)*

[OCC] Just as an FYI, you might be able to 'inquire' at the front desk where they checked in... but the Inn does have a policy of privacy[/OCC]


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 2, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*

"Too much? That's abshurd."  Zoraster shakes his head from side to side, testing to see how much the room spins.  "So you want to just run around night peeping in windows till we gets in a fight with them and asks?  Why dont we just skip to the fun part."  Zoraster finishes with a confident smile, as if he had just made an eloquent point.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 2, 2004)

Torren pointedly takes the glass from in front of Zoroaster and sets it aside.  *"How about a nice cup of coffee?"* he asks.

After ordering one, he continues, *"I'll go have a chat with the desk clerk and see if I can figure out what room our friends are in.  Anyone care to accompany me?"*

[OOC: Looking over the group, it looks like I'm the only one with ranks in Diplomacy.  We need a bard.  ]


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 2, 2004)

Villard listen silently to his friend while on the look out for any kind of troubadour coming down the stairs.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 2, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, 8 bells (night)*

no troubadours are to be seen in the inn or coming down the main stairs… as Torren heads to the front desk. A human male behind the desk looks up smiling as Torren awakens and asks "*How might I assist you sir?*"

Making his 'pitch'…
Diplomacy roll 11 +5 =16
…and the deskman raises an eyebrow "*Sir we pride ourselves on strict privacy here. I am sorry that I cannot give out that information. Perhaps I could leave them a note and if they want to contact you they can at their convenience?*"


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 2, 2004)

Kitsch will approach Torren and the desk clerk, scampering nimbly up onto the desk, he signs to his friend ~a few coins might sway his principles~, he discretely looks around for a room log or something of the sort, while hoping to give the impression that he is just waiting for Torren to finish up.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 2, 2004)

*"An excellent idea,"* Torren says, responding to both the clerk and Kitsch.  *"I have something here for them..." *he says sorting through his pockets.  He absently places a stack of coins on the desk, sliding it toward the clerk.  *"Of course it would be better if I could deliver it myself.  Bit of a surprise,"* he finishes, winking.

[OOC: I have two problems: I'm not sure how much cash Torren has, and I'm a little fuzzy on what a viable bribe would be.  Given the patrons in this place the desk clerk probably makes pretty good money.  I'm thinking something on the order of 50 GP, which means the coins are either platinum or not coins at all but small gemstones.]


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 2, 2004)

Villard impressed by the man disciplined tells the other "Let's split, we will knock in an insisting fashion on every door until we get their door. We will then pretend that it was a mistake. Once we know their position we can organise an attack on those followers of the fishmen" Villard a bit scared of having his idea critized adds".... or maybe it's better to have Kitsch climb the outside wall and ..."

Villard terminates so softly that nobody understand the end. He then lowers his head nervously.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 2, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, 8 bells (night)*

[OCC] In a place like this, I think 20gp would be a REALLY good bribe. You probably have that much on you. [/OCC]

After showing the deskman his 'surprise' for his 'friends' the man looks around, licks his lips and says "*Of course I totally understand wanting to surprise your friends. They are staying in 2E. They specifically requested a room on the west side. I'm sure tehy would love to see you.*"

He quickly pockets the gold.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 2, 2004)

Villard looks with amazement at how easily it is to bribe a men with a few worthless metal pieces. All of a sudden he lost a lot of respect for the deskman. 

Villard will follow the others to 2E.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 2, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

Jack remains seated at his table waiting for his companions to return.  _It wouldn't look good for all of us to crowd the desk._


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 3, 2004)

[OCC] just want to know how the party is going to approach this? Walking up to the door? Staking it out? Kitsch looking in the window? [/OCC]


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 3, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*

Zoraster seems put off by his suggestion being ignored, and his drink being taken away.  He heads upstairs to put on his normal clothes, armor, and rapier, because _he_ knows there's going to be a fight.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 3, 2004)

Returning with the others to the table, Torren updates Black Jack on the information they've gained.  *"Where'd Zoroaster get off to,"* he asks.

*"Anyway, what do you think, gents?  Frontal assault or some eavesdropping?  I'd prefer to handle things quietly, given the fuss I made earlier, but these fellows are clearly bad news."*


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 3, 2004)

Villard replies  The more info we can get before the frontal assault the better He then steps back and wait to see what the others will say.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 3, 2004)

~Stealth is the best way for now.  I shall scout from the outside, Torren do you perhaps have any magics which would aid?~  The filcher seems intrigued by the way this is working out.









*OOC:*


Karl I'm going to be wondering what other buildings are around and how close they are (if any rooftops are within sneak attack distance into the suspects rooms and so on)  I will first scout closer probably, but then fall back to a secondary position to snipe if we plan on having some members storm the room.

JimAde, invisibility?


----------



## JimAde (Nov 3, 2004)

Torren shakes his head.  *"Unfortunately stealth is not my strong suit, magically.  However, I could do something that would allow you to have some backup.  Not all of us are as gifted at climbing as you are, but we can be...temporarily."*  He smiles and turns to Villard.  *"Feel like taking a walk on the walls,"* he asks.

[OOC: Spider climb will let Villard accompany Kitsch safely and Villard is pretty stealthy.]


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 3, 2004)

[occ] There are buildings within 30ft on two side, the east and the rear (north side) of the building.[/occ]


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 3, 2004)

Villard nods at Torren subtely smiling. While quite competent at climbing himself he would still greatly benefit from the spell.

 I am ready Torren, use your magic on me 

Villard not used to be the target of spell is a bit nervous on what the effect will be.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 3, 2004)

*"Okay,"* Torren says smiling.  He reaches into a pocket and pulls out a small paper packet and hands it to Villard.  *"You have to eat what's in here for the spell to work.  Be careful it doesn't get away when you open it."*

[OOC: I refer you to the description of Spider Climb in the SRD.   ]


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 3, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

"I think he went upstairs to his room.  I will also be returning to my own, to prepare.  When ready, come and I will accompany to assault."


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 4, 2004)

Villard laughs at Torren as he open the paper packet. Villard quickly eat the spiders.

 "City people, scared of little insects Villard winks at Torren has he chew the spider. Torren can still see a leg coming out of Villard mouth. 

Villard will then go outside and climb the building on the other side. He will look around what he approximate is the location of room 2E. If he finds them he will keep an eye on them while the others are changing. 

OOC move sil/hide +11


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 4, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*

Whenever Zoraster finishes changing, he'll head back downstairs to see what's going on.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 4, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, 9 bells (night)*

As Zoraster returns downstairs (now wearing his armor and rapier, under his cloak I assume ), Villard and Kitsch are heading out to take their little 'wall-walk' 

Outside, while it is dark, there are a number of streetlights along the main stairs and in some alleys (this is the Merchant District after all, one of the richest parts of the city). 

[occ] Where did you wish to climb? Do you want to go to a different floor? NOTE remember, the deskman said that they were staying on the _west_ side of the building. There are no other buildings within 30ft of that side of the Inn. There is plenty of dark shadows where the pair can climb up though on this side…[/occ]

Back in the dinning area, most people are starting to head home or to bed, but there are a number of people starting to drink…


----------



## JimAde (Nov 4, 2004)

*"Much as I enjoy a party,"* Torren says rising, *"I think we'd best be ready to intervene if there's trouble.  I suggest we retire upstairs and I will ask the Captain to keep an eye on our friends from across the street."*

[OOC: I'm thinking if we hang out in one of our rooms with the window open, Captain Drac can alert us of any trouble and we can bust in through the bad guys' door if we have to.  Does that make sense Karl?]


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 4, 2004)

Villard will climb west side of the building


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 4, 2004)

Villard will climb the west side of the building


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 4, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> *"Much as I enjoy a party,"* Torren says rising, *"I think we'd best be ready to intervene if there's trouble.  I suggest we retire upstairs and I will ask the Captain to keep an eye on our friends from across the street."*
> 
> [OOC: I'm thinking if we hang out in one of our rooms with the window open, Captain Drac can alert us of any trouble and we can bust in through the bad guys' door if we have to.  Does that make sense Karl?]




Zoraster looks longingly at the people who are drinking, but decides to follow Torren upstairs when he says there might be trouble.  As they walk he says "What if they leave while we're up here?"


----------



## JimAde (Nov 4, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Zoraster looks longingly at the people who are drinking, but decides to follow Torren upstairs when he says there might be trouble.  As they walk he says "What if they leave while we're up here?"



*"I hadn't thought of that,"* Torren admits.  *"Why don't you come up and get a thunder stone, then pop back down here and keep a watch.  If there's trouble or we need you, I'll drop a thunder stone out the window.  So if you hear a loud bang outside, come upstairs.  If you get into trouble you can use yours.  Sound good?"*  He pauses a moment and says with a smile, *"But no carousing, right?  We'll save that for tomorrow."*


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 4, 2004)

*the Last Inn Resort, 9 bells (night)*

Villard start climbing up the wall, easily sticking to the walls on the outside of the building...
Move Siletn natural 20!
...making almost no noise at all. Peering into some of the windows to look for the men that Kitcsh discriped, he notices taht about half of them have the curtains and/or sutters closed. In one that is open he notices four men gambling in one room. The window is open also and they are talking fairly loud about minor issues. Another room he notices a man getting ready for bed and in the last one, he notices a man working on some books. He recognizes this man as the person that Torrin was talking with earlier... some merchant you hear.

There are three windows that are closed on this side of the building... the windows may or may not be locked, if Villard or Kitsch would like to try them out


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 4, 2004)

Villard will first try to open them slightly and listen to any conversation that could occurs inside. He will pay extra attention not to move the curtains. 

OOC Listen +10


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 5, 2004)

Kitsch scampers up beside Villard, probably a lot more used to moving in three dimensions, he approaches another closed window from above and hops to listen at it.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 5, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, 9 bells (night)*

Villard tries the first window, and it is not locked...
Move Silent 18 +10 =28, Listen check 13 +10 =23
...and hears a woman talking to her lover or husband, scolding him for not being a true man, or standing up for himself more...

Kitsch listens at his window (which he notes is locked)…
Listen 12 +3 =15
…but can't hear anything.

At the last window, Villard finds that this window is also locked. Listening as best he can…
14 +10=24
…but he does not hear anyone inside it either.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 5, 2004)

Villard will go back to Kitsh and using sign language he will say ~Kitch are the four man gambling our man?~


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 5, 2004)

[occ[ When Kitsch goes and looks at them, they are not...[/occ]


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 7, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> *"I hadn't thought of that,"* Torren admits.  *"Why don't you come up and get a thunder stone, then pop back down here and keep a watch.  If there's trouble or we need you, I'll drop a thunder stone out the window.  So if you hear a loud bang outside, come upstairs.  If you get into trouble you can use yours.  Sound good?"*  He pauses a moment and says with a smile, *"But no carousing, right?  We'll save that for tomorrow."*




OOC: Oops, missed this post when I went to the new page.

"Nope, no carousing.  But I should try to blend in, right?"  Zoraster replies with a grin.  He'll retrieve the thunderstone, then come back downstairs a pull up a seat at the bar (or whereever the alchohol is served).  He gets a drink, but nurses it and keeps an eye on the stairs.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 7, 2004)

Villard ask Kitsh  ~You think you can open those windows?~

OOC I was thinking about using disable device to open those windows but Villard doesn't have any ranks in disable device.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 7, 2004)

Torren retires to his room, with the window open, and dispatches the good Captain to keep a discreet eye on the wall-crawlers.  He holds a wine glass in one hand and a book in the other.  A thunderstone rests on the table at his elbow.

[OOC: Just wanted to make sure I made it to the room.]


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 7, 2004)

[occ] If Kitch wishes to he can, but Villard can not try without the skill

And yes, Torren make it to his room no problem [/occ]


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

Kitsch approaches the window cautiously, drawing out his set of lockpicks and begins to examine the lock before attempting to open it.









*OOC:*


trying to get an idea to make sure it's not just barred/bolted from the inside


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 7, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, night (nine bells) outside*

At the first locked window (there are two on the west side)…
Kitsch Search roll 11 +6 =17
…Kitsch thinks that it is bared on the other side. Peeking in, there is a sliver of light in the room. Working as quickly as possible, he lifts the bar…
Move Silent 14 +11 =25, vs. Listen rolls 13, 12, 10. Open locks roll 19 +12= 31, easy
…quietly lifting it out of its lock. Easing it open as quietly as possible, Kitsch peeks in and sees three men sitting around a table talking quietly and looking an unrolled scrolled on the table. Their faces are still hooded, even in a private room, but there are weapons out, sitting on the table. He is pretty sure this is them. 

One of the men stands up and says something to the others. He then sits down into a lotus position and starts chanting something… it is to low to understand. The other two men continue to look at the scroll and gesture and pointing. One starts to sharpen a short sword, while still looking at the scroll and talking…


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

Kitsch signs to Villard, ~these are the men, what should we do?~


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2004)

Shrugging, Kitsch gestures to follow him, and then makes his way to the window of Torren's room.  Hoping that the wizard has a better idea than just making a mess that won't be appreciated by the city watch.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 8, 2004)

While Kitsh is gone Villard will stay near the window listening their conversation and if they decide to move he will track them down. 

OOC Listen +10


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 9, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, 9-bells (night)*

Torren hears a knock on his window and sees Kitsch at his window...

Villard listen at the window...
8+10 =18
...but he can't make out to much. He picks up a word or two, stuff like "*...the darkness...*" and "*...strike...*"

Listening a bit longer (while Kitsch is off to see Torren)...
12 +10 =22"
...he makes out a little more, one of them is speaking in a bit louder voice and says "*...our agents are moving to succure the lighthouse even now, and those fools who stood against us will suffer long before they are destroyed...*"

but then they are talking to low, and he can make out nothing more...


----------



## JimAde (Nov 9, 2004)

Torren goes to the window to give the Filcher a hand in.  *"Any luck,"* he asks.

[OOC: I don't mean to quibble but I did specify the window was open for this very reason, and so the Captain can fly in if he needs to.  ]


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 9, 2004)

Kitsch isn't actually going to go inside of Torren's room, but will sign to him ~we've found the room with the three men, one seems to be of a spiritual sort.  They were examining a scroll.  They are still hooded so I couldn't get a closer look.  They have weapons and seem at least decently competent~  He looks at Torren begging the question of what to do next, as he figures his idea of taking them out while they haven't done anything yet nor knowing entirely what they are planning to do is a bit presumptuous and probably vastly against the law.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 10, 2004)

Torren bites his lip in thought.  *"Well I don't want to give them the luxury of operating on their own schedule,"* he says.  *"We should at least make them uncomfortable.  We need to form a plan.  Fetch Villard in here and I'll retrieve Zoroaster.  I've got half an idea."  Torren trots downstairs to summon Zoroaster back upstairs."*


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 10, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, 9-bells (night)*

Torren can easily find Zoroaster downstairs and Black Jack in his room


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 10, 2004)

Kitsch scurries back around the outside of the building into view of Villard and beckons him to follow.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 10, 2004)

Seeing Kitsch, Villard goes back down. He will tell the others what he overheard at the window. 

OOC Does Villard knows where the lighthouse is?


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 10, 2004)

" I suggest we investigate what is happening at the lighthouse.  

I also suspect these four man are expecting to caught us by surprise at the Inn. If we aren't there, there won't be a mess.

Once they realise we aren't at the Inn anymore we lose the surprise effect at the ligthhouse, so we must act quickly" 

Once Villard finishes explaining what he heards to others he will go change in his room.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 10, 2004)

*"The lighthouse?"* Torren asks.  *"What is it with these guys and isolated buildings by the water?"*  He sighs. * "I think Villard's plan is a sound one.  We don't want to make any more of a fuss here than we have already, and that lighthouse is crucial to Freeport's livelihood.  On the other hand, if we take this lot now, we can question them for more details on the lighthouse problem.  We have them outnumbered now; maybe we can do it quietly.  Opinions?"*


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 10, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> *"The lighthouse?"* Torren asks.  *"What is it with these guys and isolated buildings by the water?"*  He sighs. * "I think Villard's plan is a sound one.  We don't want to make any more of a fuss here than we have already, and that lighthouse is crucial to Freeport's livelihood.  On the other hand, if we take this lot now, we can question them for more details on the lighthouse problem.  We have them outnumbered now; maybe we can do it quietly.  Opinions?"*




Zoraster frowns at the word 'quietly'.  "If we don't get them now, we'll just have to do it later.  They're not going to give up on finding us just because we aren't around tonight." _Did I just say that?  I must be sobering up.  Maybe I can grab another drink on the way to the lighthouse._

OOC: Zoraster = impulsive halfling; Zoroaster = ancient prophet
No prophets here.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 10, 2004)

Villard looks back at the impulsive halfling. 

"Yes but anything other than total success will deprive us off the surprise effect at the lighthouse. If they know we are coming they will probably beef up security around it, making it harder for us to maneuver.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 10, 2004)

~I would rather take care of those here first, I do not know if they are specifically here for us.  It did not seem like that when I first encountered them in the alleyway.  I can position myself outside of their window to attack to catch them from two directions if we want.~  He pats his crossbow happily.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 10, 2004)

[occ] Villard might not know as he has not spent a lot of time here in Freeport, but there is only *one* lighthouse in the city... _Milton's Folly_ as it is called it is a huge lighthouse out on the bay of Freeport, on a rocky island. It took five years to build and almost bankrupt the city. About 6 months ago on the night when Milton Drac went crazy and tried killing everyone on the Captain's Council, lots of people reporting seeing strange lights out above the lighthouse. But they disappeared fairly quickly. Today it is still maintained, with Orc and Half-Orc laborers carrying wood up to the top to maintain the fires there... there are a few guards but it does not have anything of value there...


----------



## JimAde (Nov 10, 2004)

[OOC: Hmm... The plot thickens  ]

*"Clearly speed is of the essence,"* says Torren.  *"I don't think we have time to convince the authorities that there is a problem.  However we may be able to enlist their help anyway.  If we take care of the scoundrels here and don't try to be quiet about it, the guards will surely return.  Then perhaps we can lead them a merry chase to the lighthouse."*  He takes a last sip of his wine.  *"It's a stupid plan,"* he observes with a smile, *"but it's the only one I've got."*


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 10, 2004)

Kitsch grins, ~I like your plan.~


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 12, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*

"Ok, so we go beat these guys up now, then lead the watch to the lighthouse.  Easy.  So, uh, how do we get to the lighthouse?"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 12, 2004)

[occ] while it is late, there are always people awake down at the docks and boats coming and going (at least row boats) and a number of you would know where you could _rent_ them.

OK so if you are going for the 3 in the room, how are you planning on 'taking them'? just want to know before posting anything [/occ]


----------



## JimAde (Nov 12, 2004)

All OOC: I think Ferrix's plan is sound.  Kitsch (and Villard if there's enough duration left on the spell) at the window, the rest of us bust in through the door.  I'm a little unsure about the "busting" part as I don't know if any of us are up to breaking down a high-quality door (I know Torren isn't).  What I wouldn't give for a battering ram.  Anything we can use in the room?  

On the other hand, we could just knock and see if they'll open it.  Hopefully that would draw attention to the door and let the window guys do their thing.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 12, 2004)

Villard comes back down fully equiped. When he learn the new plan he is a bit dissapointed, but quickly refocus on the task at hand. "If I don't work with them I might as well leave, it would be more productive" he thinks.

Villard then add "Well someone should rent a boat first, otherwise it will be pretty hard to rent one with the authority on our tails. What about we ignite the drapes in the window from outside with oil. forcing them to get out by the door and the three others surprise them in the corridor"

OOC Can villard (climb +9) escalate the wall even without the help of magic


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 12, 2004)

[occ] The spdier climb last 40 minutes so it has at least 25 minutes left [/occ]


----------



## JimAde (Nov 12, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Villard comes back down fully equiped. When he learn the new plan he is a bit dissapointed, but quickly refocus on the task at hand. "If I don't work with them I might as well leave, it would be more productive" he thinks.
> 
> Villard then add "Well someone should rent a boat first, otherwise it will be pretty hard to rent one with the authority on our tails. What about we ignite the drapes in the window from outside with oil. forcing them to get out by the door and the three others surprise them in the corridor"
> 
> OOC Can villard (climb +9) escalate the wall even without the help of magic



*"Good point about the boat, but I don't think we should set any fires.  I'd like to come back here at some point, which will be difficult if we burn the place down."*


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 12, 2004)

[occ] just as a thought... Torrin has Animate Rope and with Villard and Kitsch, it would not be that hard to work up somnething to get everyone outside the window. You could not all rush in at once but it is a thought [/occ]


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 12, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*

Zoraster briefly ponders the idea of having to walk all the way down to the dock, rent a boat, then walk all the way back up here, get in a fight, then walk down to the dock again.  It seems like way too much walking.  

"We should just knock to get in and tell them it's there's a problem with their payment.  Then we can just run down to the docks.  Renting a boat won't be hard.  We'd have to slow down for the watch to catch us anyway."


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 12, 2004)

OOC Karl is the quickest access to the water the dock, or we could gain time by bringning a boat closer to the Inn. Someone could wait there for the other with the boat ready to leave. I also guess that a sailboat would be faster.

I personally Don't like the idea of rushing in just to realise that we are outmatched and have to retreat potentially losing the surprise effect on all front plus have the city watch on our back on top of that. But if that what you want, let's go !!!!


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 16, 2004)

"OK, let's go!" Zoraster heads for the door.  "Torren, are you going to do the talking or should I?"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 16, 2004)

*Inn of the Last Resort, ten bells (night)*

[occ] The Last Resort Inn is on a private dock, so it is about a 2 minute run down to it… BUT all of the docks around here are private. Further down to the west is where the more public docks are, about 10 or 15 minutes

*Editing below... sorry about mix-up*


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 16, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, HP 42/42*

When the man in the room shouts assassins, Zoraster shouts back "Where?!"  Then he tries to push his way into the room.

OOC: Zoraster tries to push the door open.  If someone else has already opened it by his turn, he'll draw his rapier as he runs into the room.  He'll try to move next to the guy who shouted so he can get an AoO if the guy moves.

str mod +1
rapier +11, 1d4+4 dmg
AC 21, 22 vs guy that shouted


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 16, 2004)

*OOC:*


This was not my plan, I was to stay hidden with Villard outside of the window to fire in when they cracked the door for Torren


----------



## JimAde (Nov 16, 2004)

Torren steps forward, drawing the Black Quill and lunges at the man who opened the door.  *"Scholar!"* he shouts, identifying himself as the assassins seem to be doing. 

[OOC: 5ft step (if I can) and draw my weapon.  If I am allowed to draw the weapon as part of the 5ft step I will also attack.  If not, I would like to move far enough into the room to let Zoroaster in.

AC: 13, 17 if I got Mage Armor up (see OOC thread)
Attack: Rapier +6 (1d6 18-20/x2)]


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 16, 2004)

OOC not exactly my plan either but let's go

Villard charges on the man sitting at the table hoping to kill him quickly with his rapier. 

OOC mw rapier +10 (+8+2for charging)  1d6+1 +2d6SA


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 16, 2004)

[occ] OK if I messed up I can change it... I thought the plan was to sneak in while they were at the door distracted...  are you planning on watching them while they are at the door? I don't mind changing it... just want to know exactly what your plan is [/occ]


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 16, 2004)

OOC I actually wanted to charge in but not before Kitsh had fired his bolt, I would have prefered to shoot them with my bow, but I just realised that there Villard has no place to stand on /OOC


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 17, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, nine bells (night)*

*OK updated attack plan!*

Kitsch and Villard head back outside and crawl back over to outside the room. The windows are still mostly closed, so they wait for Torrin and Zoraster knock on the door (with Black Jack hidden back around the corner).

Watching from outside, Kitsch and Villard notices that the three men jump to their feet and pull weapons. They seem paranoid and worried about trouble… The one that was chanting says something to the other two, and pulls a vial up from his belt. 

One of the men goes to the door and asks who it is, when Torrin gives the 'management; we have a problem" bluff…
Bluff check 17 +6 =23, vs. Sense Motive of 9, 7 and 18
…to which they seem to buy part of it. The one near the door, puts his short sword behind his back and readies to open the door, the second one stands behind the door with a short sword in one hand and a dagger in the other. The third one pours the continents of the vial onto his short sword… Kitsch thinks it looks rather dark green…
Craft 4 +10 =14
…but he is not sure what it might be. He moves to sit back down at the table and holds the sword under the table in the shadows.

Kitsch opens the window as quietly as he can…
Move Silent 6 +12 =18 vs. Listen checks 10, 8, and 8
…no one seems to notice. He then gets into position to fire at the men inside.

Villard also moves into position…
Move Silent 7 +11 =18 vs. Listen checks of 17, 16, and natural 20!
…but the man sitting at the table turns at some unknown sound and looks right at the ranger! He yells "*Assassins!*"


*Surprise round* partial actions only!
22 - Torrin 
16 - Black Jack and Villard
13 - Zoraster
12 - Man at the table yelling, starting to stand with his sword (sees Torrin, not Kitsch yet)
11 - Kitsch


*Actions?*NOW actions based on what you all said…

Torrin draws and stabs the ruffian blocking the door…
Attack roll 6 +6 =12 a hit (flat-footed); Damage is 2d6 (rapier and surprise strike) = 6 points
…catching him a nasty cut along his shoulder. The man cries out in pain and falls back from the door.

Black Jack, his saber draw, pushes the door open and steps forward to stab the man also…
(still flat-footed) Attack roll 7 +10 =17 a hit. Damage is 1d6 +2 +2d6 = 10 points of damage
…stabbing the man in the gut. He grunts and falls to the ground.

Villard fires his bow at the sitting man…
Attack roll 6 +8 +1 (PB shot) =15 a hit, Damage is 1d8 +2 + 2d6 (still flat-footed) = 16 points of damage
…catching the man in the shoulder with the arrow. He grunt in pain but does not go down!

Zoraster tumbles and rolls into the room, drawing his sword. The man behind the door has yet to react but has a sword and dagger drawn, and the little swashbuckler stabs him…
Attack roll 13 +11 =24 a hit, Damage is 1d4 +4 = 6points
…slashing him along his left thigh. The man grunts in pain and staggers back, but does not fall.

The man sitting at the table staggers to his feet and pulls his sword, he moves 5ft towards Zoraster and yells "*Die heretic!*"…
Attack roll total 10 a miss![/b]"
…but he can't hit the fast little pirate!

Kitsch whispers a quite word and fires his crossbow at the man attacking Zoraster…
Attack roll 12 +11 =23 a hit. Damage is 1d8 +1d6 = 11 points of damage
…catching him with a freezing bolt in his stomach! The man curses and turns onto Kitsch with hatred in his eyes.


*Round 1* 
22 - Torrin 
16 - Black Jack and Villard
13 - Zoraster
12 - Man at the table yelling
11 - Kitsch
5 - the last wounded ruffian

Torrin runs around and stabs at the man attacking Zoraster (flanking him)…
Attack roll 18 +6 +2 =26 a hit, chance to crit 18 +8 =26, crit. Damage is 2d6 +1d6 (flanking) = 9 points
…stabbing him in the back. The man cries out and falls to the ground!

Black Jack moves to the last man… and while the man can't react yet he is dropping his weapons saying "*I surrender! I didn't do nothing! You can take all the money ye want!*"


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 17, 2004)

*OOC:*


No hide vs. spot roll for me? Kitsch wasn't about to go about this without hiding;  Also never closed the window from my initial action, so unless they got up and closed it, it would still have been open.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 17, 2004)

[occ]  I assumed the window was only a little open, not enough to shot arrows through... you would not have wanted to leave the window all the way open or they would have noticed for sure... just as an FYI,. but yea I think Kitsch would have gotten a hide check and the thuig would have died one round earier  sorry about that[/occ]


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 17, 2004)

Kitsch will scramble into the room, alongside his companions, he'll search the two downed thugs for anything of value, also pulling back their hoods, giving them a good lemur-fist to the head to make sure they aren't going to be getting back up anytime soon if they are alive.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 17, 2004)

Villard enter the room quickly hoping no one outside had a chance to see him and will keep his aim on the head of the last men. He will also look around to make sure no one else is hidden in the room. 

OOC Spot/Listen +10


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 18, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Fighter/Rogue*

"Who was your target, this night?  And what goes on at the 'Folly'?  Speak if you wish to live!"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 18, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, nine bells (night)*

The thug falls to his knees and says "*He...he's two doors down... some bob named Roderigo Vega... we... we was gona grab him at two bells... and take him to the lighthouse... yea Milton's Folly... we was gon'a takes him out there... and give him... give his soul... to... to... ahhh... no... NO, I wasn't going to tell em!!!*" and then he screams and falls over... dead! He seems to be looking at something, somewhere and there is a look of pure fear in his eyes.

Kitsch looks over the other two bodies and sees that they are carrying 13 gold and 23 silver coins, and the leader type is carrying a vial with some dark green liquid on it (and on the blade).
Search roll 12 +6 =18


The scroll on the table looks like a map of the Inn and a number of different routes down to a private dock about two blocks from here. There are also some words written on the sides. They include "*Drake - Fire*", "*Malice - Night* and *Yellow - Lord*"

No one seems to be coming to see about the commotion, but while Villard is listening by the door, he hears a muffed scream… he thinks from upstairs…


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 18, 2004)

Villard still under the effect of the spell will climb the wall to see what is happening in the room upstairs.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 18, 2004)

*"Well that went better than I expected,"* Torren observes in mild surprise.  *"Can you lot back up Villard?  I'll start stripping down these idiots."*  He sheathes the Black Quill and starts on that task.  *"I've got another stupid idea,"* he mutters.

[OOC: Several questions:
Are all these guys human?  
Would Villard, Black Jack and I fit in their clothes?
Do I know which room Roderigo is staying in, or can I infer it from the thug's "two doors down" comment?
Was Roderigo was still in the lounge when I cam upstairs?
]


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 18, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, nine bells (night)*

[occ] All three were human, about average height and weight. Torrin and Villard could fit in the cloths ok I suppose, Black Jack might be able to also but they would be lose on him, as he is an elf. Roderigo went up to his room when you did and told you his room number. 

Also note Villard was listening at the door into the hallway, and the main part of the Inn when he heard the scream. Assuming he might not want to walk on the wall on the inside where people would see him...[/occ]

Villard heads out the door and into the hallway... there are a few other people out in the hallway wondering what all the noise was about. With the door open, they now hear another scream from upstairs and heading towards the stairs, those that wish to move up to the next floor... there they see a number of people standing around a man who seems to be lying on the floor choking. There are a couple of guards standing near by and some other guests dressed for bed all looking around and trying to figure out what to do. A woman is pointing into the open door when the body is laying and says "*There… there all dead!*" and then promptly faints.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 18, 2004)

Villard rushes on the scene trying to look for clues on the scene before too many people get involved. 

OOC untrained search +3/ Spot +10


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 18, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*

Zoraster runs upstairs when he hears someone shouting about dead people.  He'll keep an eye out for people running the other way.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 19, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Fighter/Rogue*

Black races upstairs at scream.  Saying to his companions "this was all a diversion, whoever is in control is ruthless."


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 19, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, nine bells (night)*

Villard, Zoraster and Black Jack race upstairs and see the dead man in the hallway and what looks to be four more dead or dying people in the room with the open door. 
Villad does a quick search of the area 15 +3
...and notices some hotel dinning trays set around the room. These look very much like the ones carried up earlier in the night.
Villard Spot 11 +10 =21, Zoraster 4 -1, Black Jack 16 +6 =22
...Black Jack and Villard notice that the victims tongues seem to have black spots on them... not natural at all; poison!?


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

Kitsch lets his companions go and deal with it, he prefers to keep a low profile and hopping around to find some screaming folk isn't high on his list, especially with all the gear he's carrying.  He pockets the few items he finds and then looks at the remaining man and then to Torren questioningly.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 19, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kitsch lets his companions go and deal with it, he prefers to keep a low profile and hopping around to find some screaming folk isn't high on his list, especially with all the gear he's carrying.  He pockets the few items he finds and then looks at the remaining man and then to Torren questioningly.



*"Well, my friend,"* Torren says wrestling a shirt off one of the bodies, *"assuming Jack is mistaken about this being just a diversion, it seems there are nefarious activities going on at the Folly.  I propose we impersonate these morons, make our way there, and disrupt the festivities."*  He holds the shirt up to his own chest checking the fit.  *"Hmm,"* he mutters, *"that'll do.  But before we go I should warn Roderigo that he was targeted.  Should be an entertaining conversation."*


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 19, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, nine bells (night)*

As Torrin and Kitsch strip the one 'un-bloody' thug to look over his cloths...
Spot rolls Torrin 6 -1 =5, and Kitsch 7 +5 =12
...Kistch noticed a strange looking tattoo on his back. It looks something like this pitcure (and it is yellow colored) here


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

Kitsch points out the tattoo to Torren, as he probably doesn't recognize its significance in anyway, perhaps his more learned companion will.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 19, 2004)

Villard looks on the tray trying to see if he could identify what they were eating, and what could have potentially poisoned them. 

OOC untrained search +3/Spot +10 and knowledge nature +8 (if the poison is from a natural source)


----------



## JimAde (Nov 19, 2004)

Torren examines the tattoo closely for a moment.

[OOC: If any of these are relevant:

Knowledge (Arcana) +5 (2)
Knowledge (History) +5 (2)
Knowledge (Local) +5 (2)
Knowledge (Religion) +5 (2)
Spellcraft +9 (6)

Plain old Int modifier +3 ]


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 19, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*

Zoraster watches Villiard examine the food with a confused look on his face.  Then he turns to the small crowd of people gathered here.  "Anyone know who these people were?" he says, gesturing at the bodies.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 19, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, nine bells (night)*

Villard looks over the food and does a quick search of the room (which he notes is about twice the size of his room and is a common room, there are four inner doors that might lead to private rooms etc but all are closed right now)...
Spot roll 16 +10 =26, Search 8 +3 =11, Know/nature 15 +8 =23
...looks like they were eating desert... some chocolate cake of some kind. Sniffing, Villard thinks that it could have been 'dark reaver leaves'; a very rare black leaf planet from the jungles on the mainland that smells slightly chocolate-like and is deadly if ground into a powder and ingested.

Replying to Zoraster's question, a well dressed man looks down at him and says "*Why this would be 'the King of Corellan, in exile' Albigensius the fourth. His family and him where overthrow by a cousin I believe and they fled here two years ago.*"

[occ] Corellan is a fairly rich city-state on the mainland and maritime power, about 3 weeks sailing from here [/occ] 

Some of the Inn's Guards show up and start pushing people back "*Alright, alright, back to yea rooms please, nothing to see here… we have summoned the Watch and they'll be here soon… nothing to see. Hey you, in there, come out of that room and away from them bodies!*" they say to Villard.

Villard is turning his head towards them…
Listen check 15 +10 =25
…when he hears a thump or something from behind one of the doors… and then a muffled cry… it is to low for anyone else to hear and the guards looks to be about ready to come in and manhandle Villard out of the room.



Downstairs in the thug's room, Torrin examines the tattoo for a moment or two…
Know/religion 4 +5 =9, Know/arcane 5 +5 =10, Know/local 20 +5, Spellcraft 8 +9 =17
…he has seen a symbol very much like this one at various places and on some shops down in the Scurvytown (the really poor section of town). It ahs also been seen at the scene of some very grizzly murders. Looking it over, it could be a magical tattoo of some kind… maybe Conjuration and/or Transmutation.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 21, 2004)

Not paying attention to the guards Villard will rush towards the door where he heards the sound.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 21, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, nine bells (night)*

Villard turns and rushes the door where the noise came from, slaming into it...
Strength roll 17 +1 =18
...and knocking the door open and bursting into a bedroom. On a large bed to one side of the room is a young woman holding her throat that seems to be bleeding. On the opposite side of the room is large window that is open and a figure in black is swinging out onto a rope and disappearing...

[occ] The woman is dying, depending if Villard wish to try and save her or go for the figure at the window... you don't think that the any of the guards are any good at healing [/occ]

The guards yells "*Oi now, stop you!*" and they start drawing clubs and start chasing Villard!


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 21, 2004)

Villard grabs one of his potion of cure light wound and help the women drinking it. He doesn't pay attention to the guards. 

"Lady, drink that potion, quick"


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 21, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*

Zoraster shouts "Hey!" and also chases Villiard, being sure to get in the guards way as much as possible.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 22, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Downstairs in the thug's room, Torrin examines the tattoo for a moment or two…
> Know/religion 4 +5 =9, Know/arcane 5 +5 =10, Know/local 20 +5, Spellcraft 8 +9 =17
> …he has seen a symbol very much like this one at various places and on some shops down in the Scurvytown (the really poor section of town). It ahs also been seen at the scene of some very grizzly murders. Looking it over, it could be a magical tattoo of some kind… maybe Conjuration and/or Transmutation.




*"Hmm,"* Torren murmurs.  *"Looks like we've blundered into something bigger than we thought,"* he says.  *"It'll have to wait until we figure out what's going on at the Folly, though."*  He continues disrobing the thugs and assembling their things.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 22, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, nine bells (night)*

Villard rushes to the bleeding girl and forces the drink down. Almost instantly the wound heals over and the bleeding stops. The girl starts gasping for breath, color and life rushing back into her. 

Zoraster tumbles into the guards (accidentally of course)…
Tumble roll 17 +14 =31, Bluff 11 +2 =13
…knocking most of them over and causing a mini-riot among the crowd.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 22, 2004)

As soon as he feels that the women is safe Villard heads towards the window hoping to see where the cloacked figure disapeared

OOC Spot +10


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 22, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, nine bells (night)*

It is very dark outside, but Villard does see a rope dangling outside the window...
Spot 19 +10 =29
...but he sees a shadowy figure at ground level (about 40ft down) looking up at him and then run for the back alley.

The Inn Guards are trying to untangle themselves from the halfling but are not having much luck. They are yelling and cursing each other and Zoraster


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 22, 2004)

Villard will grab the rope and swing outside hopping to catch the shadowy figure trying to hide and move silently if possible. If succesfull he will follow him down the back alley. Villard goal is determine where the man is going

OOC Climb +9, Balance +9, jump 11, tumble 11, untrained use rope +3, Hide and move silently +11.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 23, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, nine bells (night)*

Villard leaps out the window to grab the rope...
Climb check 11 +9 =20. Sneaky, Move Silent natural 20! +11
...and quite as the wind starts down the rope. The shadowy figure does not seem to be looking at him and instead full out runs into the ally and disappears from sight (it takes Villard two rounds to get down at normal speed)

Black Jack noticed Villard disappear out the window as he gets to the door. Zoraster and the guards also get to the door to look into the room but the Guards saw nothing and start saying "*Oi now where did he go?*"


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 23, 2004)

Villards will run until he gets where the men dissapears and will try to see if he can still sees him. If he can he will continue to follow him hidden and silently as much as he can.

Spot +10, mov sil/hide +11


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 26, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*

Zoraster shouts and curses right back at the soldiers.  "I'm a halfling not a doormat! Keep your enormous feet away from me!"

Once Villiard goes out the window, Zoraster will try to disentangle himself and run over to the window to see where Villiard goes.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 29, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Fighter/Rogue*

Jack follows into the room.  While Zoraster checks the window, Jack checks the Lady.  Looking to the guards, "villiany is afoot this night!"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 1, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, nine bells (night)*

[occ] sorry I have been slow over the last weekend...[/occ]

Villard runs to the corner and takes a look around it...
Hide 9+11=20, Spot 16+10=26
...and see's a dark figure running deeper into the allywat making his way towards the *Warehouse District*. Villard can't make out any features as it is to dark...

Zoraster looking out the window...
Spot 17-1=16
...catches a glimps of Villard as he makes his way for the ally. There is a window dangling out the window.

Black Jack gets to the girl and sees that she is a young human female (it is hard to tell with humans but she looks to be 17 or 18). She seems to be breathing fine but crying. She looks to him and says in a broken voice "*My father... my... mothers... are they...*"


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 1, 2004)

_Crying woman and guards, or running chase through the streets?  Easy choice.  _"There he goes!"  Zoraster leaps out the window, slides down the rope, and runs after Villiard.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 2, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Fighter/Rogue*

Turning to the guards,  "Is her family in the inn, they may be under attack as well!"  He says worriedly.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 2, 2004)

Villard will continue to chase down the dark figure

OCC hide/mov sil +11


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 3, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, nine bells (night)*

Villard follows the figure as best he can in the dark, while still keeping an eye on him...
Move Silent check 12 +11=23, Spot check 15+10 =25. Figure Hide total (with dark bonus) 30, Listen 19
...catching a glimpse of him now and again, but he is pulling ahead and getting harder to follow, he could get away depending on how fast Villard might wish to follow.

Zoraster leaps out the window for the rope...
Jump check 13 +10 =23; Climb check 13 +13 =26
...swinging down it fairly quickly and with some grace.

Black Jack looks back at the guards and after his question, one of them looks back at the man lying on the floor out in the hall. He says "*Ah... well now...*"

Downstairs no one seems to have come by to bother Torren and Kitsch, but they can hear a lot of talk out in the hallway as other guests seem to be talking about something


----------



## JimAde (Dec 3, 2004)

Finishing up with the bodies, Torren makes sure they are out of sight of the door.  *"Let's go see what's happening out here,"* he says.  *"I want to give Roderigo a heads-up as well."*  He opens the door and steps into the hallway.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 3, 2004)

OOC if Villard can use his tracking feat he will slow down and follow his trail, if not he will press as fast as he needs to keep up with him.  Survival +8


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 3, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*

Zoraster will sprint to where he last saw Villiard and look for him.  If he sees Villiard he will try to catch up, otherwise he'll head back to the main entrance of the inn.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 4, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, nine bells (night)*

Torren and Kitsch head out of the room and hear the patrons talking about "*...a murder! ...assassins...* and *...someone killed them nobles upstairs*" 

At Roderigo's room, they find him readying for bed and somewhat shocked by Torren;s tale "*Who now would want to kidnap me? I'm just a merchant?*"

Zoraster spirits around the corner and....
Spot check 10-1 =9
...but he does not see him, it is just to dark. But where he saw Villard last there is only one way to go, so the swashbuckler heads that way...

Villard, moving quitely down the ally looks where the killer disappeared...
Spot roll 22, Move Silent 13+11 =24. Killer Hide check (bonus for darkness) 28, Listen 18
...but he loses him. Slowing down he starts looking to see if he can pick up his tracks. Luckily it has rained recently and the ally is somewhat muddy...
Soft ground, moonlight night, Survival check 8+8 =16 vs. DC 13
...and slowly starts following the trail, when he hears someone running up behind him. Turning quickly he spots Zoraster coming up fast.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 4, 2004)

Villard will slow down and wait for Zoraster. With a hand sign, he will try to tell him to stay quiet. When he gets closer to him he will whispers "I can follow his trail without problem tonight, care to join me"

OOC Karl don't forget that Villard has darkvision when he his holding his bow.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 4, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Villard will slow down and wait for Zoraster. With a hand sign, he will try to tell him to stay quiet. When he gets closer to him he will whispers "I can follow his trail without problem tonight, care to join me"




Zoraster whispers back "Is it the guy that killed those people?  Let's get him."  He'll start following Villiard with barely concealed impatience at the slow speed of tracking.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 5, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OOC Karl don't forget that Villard has darkvision when he his holding his bow.




[occ] I did not think you would carry it in the hotel BUT you did not say you where putting it up SOOO you are right you have darkvison right now[/occ]


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 5, 2004)

OOC Before attacking Villard when back to his room, to equip himself for the assault.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 5, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, nine bells (night)*

[occ] Yes I remember that I meant when you ran upstairs out of the room, I for some reason I thought you would drop it off, don't know why. No big deal you have it [/occ]

The pair continues to follow the trail, Villard concentrating on the tracks while Zoraster keeps a watch out for any ambush. The pair are very quite and make they way deeper into the *Warehouse* district. About five minutes later the trail lets up to a back ally entrance into a non-descript warehouse. It looks fairly old, is about 30 feet high. Only one door on this side of the building can be seen without any windows...

Back in the inn, the young human girl seem to come down and then stands "*Where… where are my parents… are they… ok…*" and then she tries to rush pass Black Jack.

In the hallway downstairs, Kitsch gets some odd stars and one of the patrons says to Torrin "*Did ye hear? Someone killed Albigensius, the King-In-Exile of Corella and his whole family! Taws the assassins guild I reckon, those bloody bastards*" he adds the last in a low voice and looks around nervously in case anyone else might be listening


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 5, 2004)

Villard looks at Zoraster and not even waiting for his confirmation (He knows what the halfling will say) heads towards the door of the warehouse very silently and trying to hide whereever he can. Villard will try to peek inside, opening slightly the door if it contains no window.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 5, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*

Zoraster draws his rapier and stays a few feet behind Villiard, on the lookout for anyone that needs stabbing.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 5, 2004)

*Freeport, the Warehouse district, nine bells (night)*

Villard and Zoraster sneak up to the door as quietly as possible. When Villard tries to opening it, he finds that it does not budge... it must be barred from the inside as there are no locks on the outside here. Villard also sees a sliding window as it were cut into the door (it is not obvious until the pair get right up onto it). It is closed right now. 

The ally itself is quite and dark... no one in sight and nothing can really be heard (besides normal city noises), although Zoraster can hear rats scurrying and crewing in the garbage pile nearby...

Villard Spot check 14+10 =24, Listen check 1 +10 =11. Zoraster Spot check 5 –1 =4, Listen check 14 +1=15


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 5, 2004)

Villard will open the sliding window very carefully.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 5, 2004)

OOC Move silently +11


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 6, 2004)

*Freeport, the Warehouse district, nine bells (night)*

Villard takes out a knife and slowly tries to open the 'window' without making any noise...
Move Silent 18 +11=29
...and it slides up with almost no noise. Light from inside spills out into the ally. Peaking inside, Villard can make out a small room, with a door on the opposite wall about 20 feet away. In the center of the room is a table with two rough looking men sitting at it playing cards. They have a lot of gang and pirate tattoos, with a musket and loaded heavy crossbow near at hand. They are laughing and cursing each other over the game they are playing and not really paying attention to the door BUT it is fairly obvious they would notice the door opening and that they must be 'doormen'.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 6, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Fighter/Rogue*

Jack grabs her gently, and says "you don't want to see what's out there miss."


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 7, 2004)

Villard looks at Zoraster and says "let's go back to the Inn there are ... Villard hesitates he feels like telling him 10 persons to completly discouraging him from charging, Villards hate to lie but sometimes to save someone life... On the other hand Villard is a poor liar and might risk to lose the halfling trust with a stupid lie "... 2 of them, but I prefer we go get the help from the other, they seems to be acting as some kind of doorman and who knows who is inside"

Villard looks at the halfling hoping to convince him with the thruth.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 7, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Villard looks at Zoraster and says "let's go back to the Inn there are ... Villard hesitates he feels like telling him 10 persons to completly discouraging him from charging, Villards hate to lie but sometimes to save someone life... On the other hand Villard is a poor liar and might risk to lose the halfling trust with a stupid lie "... 2 of them, but I prefer we go get the help from the other, they seems to be acting as some kind of doorman and who knows who is inside"
> 
> Villard looks at the halfling hoping to convince him with the thruth.




"Just 2?  But you're right, it wouldn't be fair to the others to leave them out, and the building isn't going anywhere.  Let's go get them and hurry back."  He flourishes his rapier before sheathing it, then hurries back towards the inn.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 7, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, ten bells (night)*

The two return to the inn, and the commotion caused by assassination has not calmed. Torrin and Kitsch are on the second floor, while Black Jack is upstairs calming the girl (who is not so little as the elf first thought... for a elf she might be a child, but for a human a woman indeed!)

The guards have summoned the City Watch who have covered the doors and are looking at the food "*Poison I reckon...*" and seem to be wrapping up their 'extensive' investigation... while others are helping themselves to a memento or two


----------



## JimAde (Dec 7, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Torren and Kitsch head out of the room and hear the patrons talking about "*...a murder! ...assassins...* and *...someone killed them nobles upstairs*"
> 
> At Roderigo's room, they find him readying for bed and somewhat shocked by Torren;s tale "*Who now would want to kidnap me? I'm just a merchant?*"




*"Yes, and I'm the dowager lady LaTrelle." * Torren smiles conspiratorially.  *"Come along Roderigo.  Who have you annoyed lately?  These fellows are clearly up to something grand, but there must be a reason they picked you for their plan rather than someone easier to get."*


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 7, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, ten bells (night)*

"*But I swear ta ya Torrin, on the only thing that really matters, gold-itself, that I an't done anything special all year. No one have a traded with so unfarily that they would want some revenge. No fathers who would wish to do me harm, I'm a gettin' to old fer that anyway...*" Roderigo almost pleads...

Sense Motives for Torrin 11-1 =10, Kitsch 8 -1 =7. Both of you think he seems to be truthful...


----------



## JimAde (Dec 7, 2004)

Torren puts a hand on the merchant's shoulder.  *"All right, Roderigo.  We'll figure it out.  For now you'd better get under wraps.  You can hide out at my place for tonight until you can make your own arrangements."*  Gesturing at the Filcher he continues, *"Kitsch and I will see what we can find out.  We've got an idea to try to find out who sent these idiots."*  Turning to Kitsch he signs _~Why don't you link up with our friends and bring them up to date.  I'll run Roderigo over to my place and get him set, then meet you back here.  OK~_


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 8, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*

Zoraster runs upstairs looking for his companions.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 9, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, ten bells (night)*

As Torrin is about to leave with Roderigo in tow, Zoraster runs into him and Kitsch


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 9, 2004)

Kitsch nods to Torren, but before all gets on the move Zoraster comes barreling in.  Cocking his head to the side, Kitsch looks at the halfling quizzically, signing ~wasn't he upstairs with the rest of them?~


----------



## JimAde (Dec 9, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kitsch nods to Torren, but before all gets on the move Zoraster comes barreling in.  Cocking his head to the side, Kitsch looks at the halfling quizzically, signing ~wasn't he upstairs with the rest of them?~



 Torren shrugs mutely.  He looks around to see if any of the other hotel guests might overhear them and asks quietly, *"Zoroaster, what's going on?"*


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 9, 2004)

Villard was running along Zoraster

OOC Karl I was waiting for you to reintroduce us in the thread.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 9, 2004)

[occ] sorry I was not very clear... when Villard and Zoraster came back to the Hotel, they ran into Torrin and Kitsch, although Black Jack is still upstairs... concoling the girl[/occ]


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 9, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Torren shrugs mutely.  He looks around to see if any of the other hotel guests might overhear them and asks quietly, *"Zoroaster, what's going on?"*




"Villiard and I chased the murderer to a warehouse near here, but we wanted to get you guys before we went in.  Where's Jack?"  The halfling looks ready to take off at a sprint again any second.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 9, 2004)

Torren sighs in exasperation.  *"It never rains but it pours,"* he mutters.  "All right, priorities," he continues.  He holds up a finger.  *"First, catch your killer, hopefully grill him for information."*  Another finger goes up.  *"Second, get out to the Folly and stop whatever's going on.  Third,"* another finger, *"get Roderigo here to safety.  So,"* he finishes, raising his eyebrows at those assembled.  *"Stay together or split up?  And do we notify the authorities?"*


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 9, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Torren sighs in exasperation.  *"It never rains but it pours,"* he mutters.  "All right, priorities," he continues.  He holds up a finger.  *"First, catch your killer, hopefully grill him for information."*  Another finger goes up.  *"Second, get out to the Folly and stop whatever's going on.  Third,"* another finger, *"get Roderigo here to safety.  So,"* he finishes, raising his eyebrows at those assembled.  *"Stay together or split up?  And do we notify the authorities?"*




_Who is Roderigo?  Doesn't matter._ "You worry too much.  Just leave Roderwhosit here, with all the guards around because of the murders he'll be fine.  We can all go to the warehouse and still have plenty of time to get to the lighthouse.  Where's Jack?"  Zoraster practically bounces with anxious energy.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 9, 2004)

Torren smiles at the Halfling.  He turns to Roderigo and says, *"He's got a point.  With all this hubbub you should be fine.  Stay with other people, or if you'd prefer..."* he pauses in thought for a moment.  *"Go ahead and tell the guards what I've told you.  You can give them my name if you must, but please keep my friends out of it.  We'll get after this fugitive and be back quick as we can.  All right?"*


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 9, 2004)

Villard asks the other "If we are to go to the warehouse first, I will leave now and perform some investigation on the warehouse to see if we could access it by another mean than the main door" Villard will patiently waits for the other to answer.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 9, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> The two return to the inn, and the commotion caused by assassination has not calmed. Torrin and Kitsch are on the second floor, while Black Jack is upstairs calming the girl (who is not so little as the elf first thought... for a elf she might be a child, but for a human a woman indeed!)
> 
> The guards have summoned the City Watch who have covered the doors and are looking at the food "*Poison I reckon...*" and seem to be wrapping up their 'extensive' investigation... while others are helping themselves to a memento or two




Oh, he's been around enough humans to not think her a child.  This is more the gallant and the lady.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 10, 2004)

*Freeport, the Warehouse district, ten bells (night)*

[occ]if no one minds, I'm going to assume a bit here to get things moving again... assumptions... #1 Villard will head out first to walk around the warehouse. #2 Someone goes upstairs and tears Black Jack away from the young woman. #3 everyone meet back up out there in 10 or 15 minutes by the door Villard and Zoraster first tracked the assassin to [/occ]

Villard jogs back to Warehouse. Stalking around the building, it is fairly large, about 200 feet long and maybe a 100 feet wide. It looks old, but sturdy. Besides the entrance where the assassin disappeared behind, in the back there is a rickety looking old wooden staircase that leads up to an door about 15 feet off the ground. In the front of the building (facing the main street down to the Waterfront) are a large double door, each about 20 feet high and wide. Next to the large doors, there is also a normal sized door. No windows or light can be seen from any parts of the warehouse.

The group meet back up in the ally next to the warehouse... no one has come or gone sense they got here.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 10, 2004)

Once he is finished investigating Villard will wait for the others and report his finding. Proposing that we open the door located 15 feet above. Perhaps Kitsh and him could investigate it.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 10, 2004)

*"Sounds good,"* Torren says quietly.  *"You're the ones who have seen inside.  We'll go with your plan.  Do you want the rest of us to wait down here?  I don't know if that stairway will take all our weight at once."*

[OOC: Moving along is fine.  Two things:

1) What did Roderigo decide to do?  Can I expect a visit from the city guard?
2) The only thing Torren would want to do before going is grab some rope.  If none is handy, a nice long bell-pull would do.  I'm just looking for something long enough to use Animate Rope on.  I'm hoping to take a prisoner and I've already used up my Web spell.]


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 10, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Moving along is fine.  Two things:
> 
> 1) What did Roderigo decide to do?  Can I expect a visit from the city guard?
> 2) The only thing Torren would want to do before going is grab some rope.  If none is handy, a nice long bell-pull would do.  I'm just looking for something long enough to use Animate Rope on.  I'm hoping to take a prisoner and I've already used up my Web spell.]*



*

1) Yes he is staying at the inn
2) Hey this is a city of Sailors and even in an upper class inn like this there is rope... if not along the way Torrin gets 50ft easy*


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 11, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*

Zoraster just waits for the others to decide on a way in.  To him it's just a minor step towards the interesting stuff that will happen inside.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 12, 2004)

just want to make sure who is going up the stairs, what the plan is before I post...


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 12, 2004)

Villard will go up.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 12, 2004)

Zoraster will wait at the bottom.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 13, 2004)

*the Last Resort Inn, ten bells (night)*

Villard stealths up the rickety looking old wooden staircase as best as he can...
7 +11-10 (for stairs that seem especially noisy) =8, roll for the unknow (also at -10) is 11
...but the stairs creek and moans as he advances, no matter how slow! He is only about half way up when the door at the top opens and a man carrying heavy _Dragon_ pistol. "*Oi now ye might be a' comin' up the wrong way there mate!? I be backing up right about now iffin..*"
Spot roll 19
"*...oi now not alone aye? Don't matter none, ye best be off now*"


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 13, 2004)

OOC is Villard close enough that he could attempt to disarm him with his rapier?


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 14, 2004)

(occ it would be an initiative check to see who was first, but you are only about 10ft away /occ)


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 14, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot HP 42/42*

Zoraster will wait to see what Villiard does.  If Villiard retreats, he will too.  If Villiard attacks, he'll double move up the stairs and try to tumble past the doorman into the room to flank him.  (That will be a nice low DC, right?)

AC 21, 22 vs doorman
Tumble +14


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 14, 2004)

Villard will charge the men hopping to disarm him. 
OOC If Villard win initiative he will try to disarm the men, otherwise I will readjust my action +8 mw rapier BAB 4 and 16dex


----------



## JimAde (Dec 14, 2004)

Torren hisses a curse under his breath and draws his rapier.  *"Why can't anything be easy?"* he asks of noone in particular.  He draws a tiny bit of leather from his pocket and kisses it for luck.

[OOC: Draw my rapier (move action) and cast Mage Armor.  Actually I may have cast it back at the hotel, but it lasts for 4 hours so should still be in effect even if I did.  If so, I'll just hold action.  I don't think any more people can fit on the stairs anyway.]


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 15, 2004)

*Freeport city ally, ten bells (night)*

*Initiative* Round 1
29! - Black Jack 
19 - Torren
*16 - Others*
14 - Villard
11 - Kitsch (1st)
11 - Zoraster  (2nd)
*10 - Thug at the top of the stairs* 

Assuming that the party is waiting for Villard, as are most everyone else, it goes like this Black Jack readies, Torrin draws weapon and holds actions (delay), Others ready action, Villard steps forward to 'act' Others step out to act interrupting Villard, Black Jack interrupts others and initiative will look like this…

*Initiative* Round 1
14.75 - Black Jack 
*14.5 - Others*
14 - Villard
13.5 - Torren (partial action)
11 - Kitsch (1st)
11 - Zoraster  (2nd)
*10 - Thug at the top of the stairs*

Black Jack action? Resolving Villard and the thug

Villard steps forward, rapier draw and tries knocking the pistol out of the thugs hand as two others step out from the door (one onto the stair balcony, one just inside the door). One is carrying a pistol and going to fire down into the group (Black Jack can interrupt him). The one in the door is carrying a short ugly looking dagger…
Villard disarm test, opposed attack tests, Villard's roll 11+8 =19 vs. 23! 
…but the man is able to move his pistol out of the way and avoid his attack. He curses and starts bringing the weapon in line to shot Villard!

I will wait just a bit to see what the other characters actions are


----------



## JimAde (Dec 15, 2004)

Torren shouts *"So much for caution!"* and shifts to the side.  Meanwhile he shifts the black quill to his off hand and draws a throwing dagger.

From his perch atop the building, Captain Drac squawks *"Thar she blows!"*

[OOC: Taking another move action instead of a Standard.  I assume I can't get into melee range with the bad guys this round, so I'm setting up for a dagger shot next round.

Not that it matters in this case, but just out of curiosity: why can Black Jack interrupt the bad guys, but Torren can't?  Did I need to set up a more specific readied action?]


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 15, 2004)

HO HO says Villard as the brute points his weapon towards him


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 16, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> [OOC: Not that it matters in this case, but just out of curiosity: why can Black Jack interrupt the bad guys, but Torren can't?  Did I need to set up a more specific readied action?]




(occ I don't know what I was thinking  assume that you react just after Black Jack. Also yet you would not be able to get to them this round. You could make a ranged attack, cast a spell etc /occ)


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 20, 2004)

OOC: Can you disarm with a ranged weapon?  If so Black Jack will attempt to shoot the pistolers hand.  If not he'll just give him something else to think about.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 20, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> (occ I don't know what I was thinking  assume that you react just after Black Jack. Also yet you would not be able to get to them this round. You could make a ranged attack, cast a spell etc /occ)




_OOC: As I said, it doesn't really matter this round.  I just wanted to make sure I wasn't 
missing something.  Thanks._


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 21, 2004)

*Freeport, ten bells (night)*

(occ sorry I am slow all. 

Also I don't think you can do a Ranged Disarm, without a special feat BUT it is something we should allow… hmmm /occ)


*Initiative Round 1*
14.75 - Black Jack
14.5 - Torren
14.25 - Others
14 - Villard
11 - Kitsch (1st)
11 - Zoraster (2nd)
10 - Thug at the top of the stairs

Black Jack fast-draws arrow and firers at the gunman coming out the door...
Attack rolling a 10+9 =19, hit. Damage is 6 points
...catching the man in his left shoulder and causing him to cursh and grunt in pain.

Torren draws his rapier and moves up behind Villard onto the stairs

The thug Black Jack wounded snares "*Oi ya mug, I'll plug ye fer dat!*" and fires at the elf...
Attack roll total 18 (assuming that the person he is dodging) a miss!
...but the bullet passes by the elves ear, barely missing him. 

The thug standing in the door way "*Ar, its' be a trap! I'll gat some help!*" and he disappears back into the doorway.

Villard misses disarming the thug who smiles down at him, showing a mouth full of missing and rotting teeth.

Kitsch, climbing along the wall like a spider, races towards the door where the other man disappeared. He makes it to the door and sees a small room inside with the man grabbing some coins up off a table inside

Zoraster moves up behind Torren and Villard and then tries to tumble past the man at the top of the stairs…
Tumble check 11 +14 =25, just makes it
…and gets by the man and stands up behind him

The thug pointing his gun at Villard, now that he has a person behind him and in front of him, changes his mind and bull rushes Villard to knock him back into Torrin…
AoO for Villard is 2 +8 =10, miss. Bullrush is 21, hits. Strength test for the Thug is 5 vs. Villard total 19, fails.
…but the man fails and curses.

Actions? 

Also here is a POOR map of what it sort of looks like
B - Black Jack
T- Torrin
V - Villard
K - Kitsch (at the Door)
Z - Zoraster 
1 - Thug who shot at Black Jack
2 - the Thug who bull rushed Villard
+ - 5ft square or there abouts
[+] - stairwell and balcony


```
+ + + + + + [ + + +
+ + + + + + [ [b]1[/b] + [b]K[/b] 
+ + + + + + [ + [b]Z[/b] + 
+ + + [b]B[/b] + + + [ [b]2[/b] ] 
+ + + + + + + [ [b]V[/b] ] 
+ + + + + + + [ [b]T[/b] ] 
+ + + + + + + + + + 
+ + + + + + + + + +
```


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 21, 2004)

I won't give you a second chance grins Villard.
Villard will attack the thug who bull rushed him with both his dagger and rapier

OOC mw rapier +8 (+8 -2 tw +2 flank) 1-6+1 +2d6 w/ SA 
mw dagger +8 (+8 -2 tw +2flank) 1-4+1 +2d6 w/ SA


----------



## JimAde (Dec 21, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard AC 17  HP 28/28*

Cursing again, Torren leaps onto the stair railing and dances past Villard and the thug, leaping to land next to Zoroaster and lunges at the gunman.

[OOC: At least, that's the plan!  
Balance +7, Tumble +7 (though I'm not tumbling to avoid the AoO, I'll just suck it up)
Rapier +6 (1d6 damage, no sneak attack unless he was REALLY surprised by my stupidity  )
]


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 21, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler HP 42/42*

Zoraster calls out to the fleeing thug:  "Turn and face me you yellowbellied knave, lest I put a new hole in your backside!"

OOC: If the thug does turn around, he'll stay put and attack.  If the thug flees, Zoraster will try to tumble away from the guy at the door, then him down to attack him.

rapier +11, 1d4+4 dmg
AC 21, 22 vs thug 2
tumble +14


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 23, 2004)

*Black Jack*

Jack attempts to put another arrow into thugh #1.  "I advise ya to drop that pistol mate."

OOC: You are correct on who he is dodging.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 24, 2004)

*Freeport, warehouse district, ten bells (night)*

* Initiative Round 2*
14.75 - Black Jack
14.5 - Torren
14.25 - Others
14 - Villard
11 - Kitsch (1st)
11 - Zoraster (2nd)
10 - Thug at the top of the stairs

Black Jack fires another arrow into the first thug…
Attack roll 11+9=20 a hit, Damage is 10pts!
…catching the man in the neck. Choking on his own blood he falls backwards onto the landing

Torren tries to maneuver up to beside Villard to get at the thug facing him. 
Balance roll 12+7=19, good enough. Attack roll with Rapier is 3+6=9 a miss
And while he makes it, he misses the thrust with his rapier

The rogue inside runs through a blanket that has been tacked up on the wall and disappears inside.

Villard stabs at the thug on him with rapier and dagger…
Attack roll 11+8 =19 hit, and 4=12, miss. Damage is 10 points of damage
…and while his dagger fails to hit its mark the rapier bites deeply into the man's stomach. He curses but does not fall.

Kitsch shouts that the other rogue has disappeared inside but does not advance.

Zoraster tries to challenge the man, but the thug is focused on Villard, readying to club him with the butt of the pistol. The swashbuckler stabs the man in the side then…
Attack roll 16+11+2=29, hit. Damage is 1d4+4=8pts!
…slinking the blade deep and causing him to groan and collapse on the balcony.   


 Actions? 
The two thugs are down, and dying.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 24, 2004)

Villard surges inside the building, jumping above the thugs body, his rapier still covered with blood in his right hand and his dagger in the other "Kitsch, Let's get him before it's too late." Villard says OOC double move

OOC if Villard can still see the running thug he will throw his dagger and move inside.
dagger +8 1d4+1 (+ 2d6 if the man is running.)


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 26, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, HP 42/42*

Zoraster charges after the thug that fled, assuming his companions will follow.

AC 21


----------



## JimAde (Dec 27, 2004)

Torren chases after the fleeing thug, trying to stay alert for tripwires and such.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 29, 2004)

*Freeport, ten bells (night)*

As the party races after the last guard, Torrin is the first through the rag-curtain door and hears the fleeing man yelling "*Oi boss'man, wes gots us trouble!*". 

Just past the door, the interior of the warehouse is spread out before them and can see that most of it is dark but there are pools of light here and there where men (and a few women) are gambling, dicing, etc. The noise is fairly loud in here and no one down below seems to notice, however two men on the upper balcony walkway are standing and looking at the party as they appear. The first is a huge fat man, he must be at least seven feet tall. 

The other is smaller and dressed in black silk shirt and leather pants, and almost instantly there is a silver colored rapier in his hand. He says "*Fat Mic, kill those chap would you?*" 

Fat Mic smiles a toothless grin and says "*Yus bets yas Boss*" and he starts moving down the walkway towards the party drawing two meat cleavers from his belt. Closer, it appears the man has more then a little Orc-blood in him, his reflecting the light from below

Villard also things he heard something shout from the south of where then our (40ft south of the map below there is another curtain with some light and shadows moving about behind it)

(occ Actions? the walkway that you are on is 5ft wide, and Fat Mic is 30ft away. And again the map…

T - Torren
V - Villard 
B - Black Jack
K - Kitsch
Z - Zoraster
F - Fat Mic
R - Retreating Rogue (who has more courage)
N - Noble Rogue 
[+] -Walkway


```
+ [N] + + +
+ [R] + + +
+ [F] + + +
+ [+] + + +
+ [+] + + +
[u]+[/u] [T] + + +
[u]B[/u]Z V] + + + 
+ [+] + + +
+ [+] + + +
```


----------



## JimAde (Dec 29, 2004)

Torren touches the coil of rope on his shoulder, then shrugs it to the ground in front of him, still holding one end.

*"Yes, Mic,"* he says.  *"Let's dance."*

[OOC: Casting Animate Rope on the rope (Standard Action), then drawing it (Move Action) and dropping it into the square in front of me (Free Action) but still holding one end.  Since I'm not doing a melee attack I don't think I can activate my Combat Expertise.  If I can, I'll do so to the maximum, giving me an AC of 19.]


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 29, 2004)

Villard will double move towards the sound behind the curtain. As he approaches the source of the sound he will try to hide, hopping to surprise anyone getting out of there.

OOC Hide/mov sil +11


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 30, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot HP 42/42*

"Why don't you kill us?"    Zoraster draws his privateer and fires at the 'noble' rogue.

OOC:
AC 21, 22 vs noble rogue
privateer +11, 2d6 dmg


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 2, 2005)

*Freeport, 'abandoned' Warehouse, ten-bells (night)*

(occ was waiting for black jack sigh... note Kitch is not coming in as he is an NPC /occ)

*Initiative Round 1*
24 - Noble Rogue
23 - Villard
21 - Black Jack
17 - Guards 
14 - Zoraster
13 - Torren
12 - Fat Mic

The well-dressed man, with draw rapier sets and waits for anyone to come to him…
Partial Defensive Stance, +to his AC, no other action

Villard races to the back curtain (move action) and hides (can't ready as you moved so you hide for next round, note with your rapier and dagger out, Villard can't see to well in the darkened shadows where he is)
Hide 21

Black Jack fires an arrow at Fat Mic…
Attack roll 15 +10=25, hit. Damage is 4 points
…slashing an arrow across his right shoulders. He squeezes a bit in pain and says "*I's kil' ye in a sec ye stinkin' elffy*"

Four Guards come from behind the curtain and start advancing down the walkway towards the party. 
Spot rolls to Villard G2=10, G3=7, G4=7, G5=4
Villard sport check 11+10=21, he notices that the shadows of the first two guards through the doors are bigger then the two following (who are standing in the door)
They don't seem to notice Villard at all…until the Rogue at the other end yells "*Watch out lads, there is a sneaky one down there hiding to yer left!*" Causing them to pull up and look for Villard. They can't attack this round either, but it will be hard to surprise strike them now…

Zoraster pulls his pistol and fires at the leader who just shouted…'KA-BOOM" the pistol ecos into the building…
Attack roll 12+11 =23, just barely a hit! Damage is 10 points!
The bullet strike him in his left shoulder causing him to take a step back grunting in pain "*You dare runt! Damn ye, I will skin you for that!*" he shouts

Torren throws out his rope and readies for the big fat half-orc…

Who smiles and then yells at the top of his lungs "*DIE!*", and charged down the walk way and slashes at the wizard with one of his big meat cleavers…
Attack roll total of 18 with charge, miss with expertise!!!!
…but Torrin is able to get his Rapier up in time to defect the thugs attack, barely!

(occ Actions? 

T - Torren
V - Villard 
B - Black Jack
K - Kitsch
Z - Zoraster
F - Fat Mic
1 thur 5 - Guards 
N - Noble Rogue 
[+] -Walkway


```
+ [N] + + +
+ [+] + + +
+ [1] + + +
+ [+] + + +
+ [F] + + +
[u]+[/u] [T] + + +
[u]B[/u]+ +] + + + 
+ [+] + + +
+ [+] + + +
[u]+[/u] [2][u] + +[/u] +
[[u]V 3 4 +] +[/u] +
```


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 3, 2005)

*Zoraster Surefoot HP 42/42*



> The bullet strike him in his left shoulder causing him to take a step back grunting in pain "You dare runt! Damn ye, I will skin you for that!" he shouts




"Ha!  Come and try it, I bet you couldn't skin your own knee!"

Zoraster charges forward along the walkway weaving between his companions and rolling past Fat Mic's knees.

OOC: Swap rapier back to main hand, then double move along the walkway to the space behind Mic, attempting a tumble to get there.

Tumble +14
AC 21, 22 vs Mic


----------



## JimAde (Jan 3, 2005)

Torren shouts out a word in a strange tongue, and the rope at his feet snakes around, tying itself off on the baluster and enwrapping Fat Mic's legs.

*"Can't dance like that, can you Mic?"* he asks.  He snaps a kick at Mic's "vitals" and dances backwards out of the half-orc's reach.

[OOC: Move action to command the rope.  Mic gets a reflex save to avoid entanglement.  
If he succeeds, you can edit out the snappy repartee and I'll just do a regular rapier attack with full Combat Expertise on.  
If he fails, my description above applies.  Torren will take a kick at Mic (unarmed attack) with full Combat Expertise.  This is mostly just to get the Combat Expertise bonus and to keep his attention focused on me.  Then a 5-foot step back.  Let me know if that's too much.  If it is, I'll skip the attack.]


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 4, 2005)

Kitsch clings to the outside wall, trying to remember if he saw any windows on the upper floors on their traverse by the building at any point.









*OOC:*


sorry for being away, holidays were a blast though


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 4, 2005)

Villard will attack with his rapier and dagguer, focusing his effort on the flat-footed guard if any.

Mw rapier +6 (+8 -2 twf) 1d6+1 +2d6 with SA
Mw Dagger +6 (+8-2 twf) 1d4 +2d6 with SA


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 4, 2005)

*Wharehouse battle, ten-bells*

*Initiative Round 2*
24 - Noble Rogue
23 - Villard
22 - Kitsch
21 - Black Jack
17 - Guards 
14 - Zoraster
13 - Torren
12 - Fat Mic

The crowd below notices the battle above, some shouting and yelling, some running, some pointing, some grabbing money off tables, basically a small riot looks to be breaking out. 

The Noble Rogue takes a 5-foot step and yells "*Get them boy!*" and readies an action

Villard is not sure which of the two Guards somewhat visible notice him, so he stabs the first one…
1st Rogue spot check 6, second guard spot 11 (the two behind these guys spot checks get 18 and 5); Villard spot check 3+10=13. Attacking random 59% attacks the second one. Attack roll rapier 15 +6 =21, Dagger 11+6 =17, both hit. 10% chance to miss due to darkness 14% and 72%, both hit. Damage is 6+3+4+1=15 points, Dagger is 4+4+4 =12 pts
…stabbing his rapier deep into the man's shoulder and slashing his dagger through his neck, the man staggers back gagging and falls off the walkway to the floor below

Kitsch, clinging to the ceiling, comes into the Warehouse above Black Jack, whispers his 'secret' word to the crossbow and fires his crossbow at the Rogue behind 'Fat Mic'…
Sorry I doubted you Ferrix  attack roll 15 +11= 26 hit. Damage is 2 +4 =6 points
…stabbing him in the shoulder, some frost forming around the wound. He cries out but does not fall.

Black Jack fires at one of the guards on Villard…
Attack roll 11+10 =21, Damage is 6+2 =8 points
…catching him in the right leg. He grunts in pain but continues to advance on Villard saying "*Ye killed Yellow Pies, ye bastard, I gut ye fer that!*"

The Guard slashes at Villard with his cutlass (scimitar)…
Attack roll 21 to hit, 10% chance to miss 30%, damage is 4 points
…slashing him slightly. Another one steps up and stabs at Villard also with his rapier…
Attack roll 6 a miss
…but miss. The last one comes out and passes his friends and moves up 30ft, dodging and weaving as he comes…
Moves 30ft, full defensive

Zoraster tumbles down the walkway…
Tumble 17 +14 =31, move 20 feet
…making it look easy. He makes in front of the wounded guard, who seems surprised that the halfling got past Fat Mic!

Torren's rope tries to wrap around Fat Mic's legs as he kicks at the man…
Fat Mic Reflex save is 23, makes it. Attack roll is natural 1, but at least you get a AC 19 
…but the half-orc seems far more dexterous then he looks and easy avoid both the rope and Torren's clumsy giggly "*You funny, em' going enjoy killin' ye mate!*" he says 

Fat Mic slashes with both his meat cleaves…
Attack roll 23, and 11, first hit, Damage is 7 points of damage
…one of the blades catches Torren on the left arm and causing him to grunt in pain.

Actions?
T - Torren
V - Villard 
B - Black Jack
K - Kitsch
Z - Zoraster
F - Fat Mic
1 thur 5 - Guards 
N - Noble Rogue 
[+] -Walkway


```
+ [N] + + +
+ [+] + + +
+ [+] + + +
+ [1] + + +
+ [Z] + + +
+ [F] + + +
+ [T] + + +
ZB +] + + + 
+ [5] + + +
+ [+] + + +
+ [2] + + +
[V 4 + +] +
```


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 4, 2005)

Ummmm... any answer to my question?  I wasn't actually going to jump into combat right off, hoping to find a way around to snipe from.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 4, 2005)

Villard smiles as his opponent scimitar superficially cuts his left leg. Villard then turns towards the injured guard (One shot by BlackJack) and with an crazy smiles on his face adds "Leave and live, stay and die" 

OOC Many possible action here. If Villard can use intimidate as a free action on the injured one he will (Intimidate -1) if succesfull he will full attack him (see my previous post for attack value. 

If he fails or must take a standard action to Intimidate he will attack with his rapier the injured guard and tumble his way down the ramp and uses wathever movement left to position himself such that he could uses his bow on the rogues. 

MW rapier +8 1d6+1 /tumble +11/ jump +11 to prevent damage from falling/ +10 spot to find a good spot if needed/


----------



## JimAde (Jan 4, 2005)

*"Ah!"* Torren shouts in surprise.  *"So you can dance after all,"*  he observes.  *"Guess I'll have to do this the hard way."*

He takes a cautious swipe at Fat Mic.

[OOC: Full Combat Expertise so AC 19.  Attack +6, -2 for CE, +2 for Flanking is +6.  If I hit, I get an extra 1d6 Sneak Attack damage.  Note: rope still wrapped around my injured left arm (for future reference)]


----------



## kirinke (Jan 5, 2005)

ooc:
what are we going to do about the OOC thread in talking the talk? tis closed.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 6, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Ummmm... any answer to my question?  I wasn't actually going to jump into combat right off, hoping to find a way around to snipe from.




(occ sorry, I descriped the warehouse while you were on vacation I guess. Villar circled it and there were only three door that were not boarded up, no windows. The door they are going in now, the door at the front and the door where the man they tracked here would had killed the king-in-exile and family a bit ago
IF Kitsch would like to go to the roof that is the only place Villard did not check... but a place full of cutthroats and thieves may be a bit concerned about open windows etc just as an FYI /occ)



			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> what are we going to do about the OOC thread in talking the talk? tis closed.




(occ I started a new one of course  but forgot to link it to here. Its black sails OCC 2 /occ)


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 6, 2005)

*Zoraster Surefoot HP 42/42*

"Out of the way, bloodthirsty halfling coming through.  Shall I cut you down as well?"  Zoraster says to the guard barring his path. 

OOC:  Zoraster delays until after Torren's turn.  Then, assuming the guard stayed, he'll stab away.  If the guard runs or goes down, he'll close to melee with the noble.  Tumbling the first 5' away from Mic, naturally.  

AC 21, 22 vs Mic
rapier +11, 1d4+4 dmg

tumble +14


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 8, 2005)

*Initiative Round 3*
24 - Noble Rogue
23 - Villard
22 - Kitsch
21 - Black Jack
17 - Guards 
14 - Zoraster
13 - Torren
12 - Fat Mic

The Rogue at the end of the walkway, yells down below "*Damn ye lads, gets yer aress up here now!* and then waits for the halfling, his rapier at the ready (ready action)

Villard stabs at the injured guard with his rapier…
attack roll 14+8 =22 hit, chance to miss 10%, rolling 75, hit. Damage is 6+1=7 points!
…staggering the man back against the railing and causing him to cry out in pain. He does not fall but it badly hurt and curses loudly and colorfully. Villard then rolls back off the walkway, grabbing for a rope to slide down to the floor below…
Tumble 9+11=20, Jump check 16+11=27
…landing easily on the floor fifteen feet on the floor below, and disappearing into the darkness there.

Kitsch moves back outside and heads for the roof to see if he can find another way into the warehouse…

Black Jack takes a 5ft step back and shots an arrow into the man that Villard just stabbed…
Attack roll 6+10=16, hit. Damage is 6+2=8 points
…catching him in the stomach and causing him to fall back onto the walkway dead!

One guard rushes Black Jack with his cutlass and dagger, stabbing with the large blade only this round, while one other rushes Torrin to flank him with Fat Mic, and the other looks down to try and see Villard. When he can't he yells as some of the guards moving this way says "*Ther' be a man down thar' boyos'! Bring torches!*"
Attack roll against Black Jack 22, chance for a crit, follow up 21, confirmed! Damage is 2d6+2 =7 points.
The one flanking Torrin, attack roll is 25, chance for crit follow up 12 no. Damage is 3 points +1d6 sneak attack =1!, total of 4 points
…both Black Jack and Torrin get cut by the men attacking them. 

The guard in front of Zoraster stabs at him with his cutlass…
Attack roll 23, chance for a critical, follow-up roll 17, no! Damage is 4 points
…slashing him slightly on his left shoulder.  

Zoraster taunts the man in front of him, while delaying his action as he harasses Fat Mic, and tumbles by him to stab at their leader…
Tumble 15+14=29, makes it, tumbling 15ft. Their leader uses his Ready action to stab the halfling with a 14  a misses. Zoraster attack roll 3+11 =14 a miss
…and while he easily tumbles by the guard, both the rogue and the swashbuckler miss each other with their rapiers, blocking, thrusting and stabbing at each other, trying to get past the others defense.

Torren, trying to defend against both of the rogues now, stabs at Fat Mic…
Attack roll natural 20! follow up 2+4+2=8 no. Damage is 1d6+1d6 =*8* points total
…stabbing the half-orc deep in the thigh. He grunts in pain and says "*Dat hort, I'm agna kel' ya ye bugger*"

And he slashes with both of his meat cleavers…
Attack roll 14, miss 16, miss! oh so close…
…but his aim is off from the pain and the wizard is saved by some fancy footwork and blocks both of the blades with his rapier.

Actions?
Black Jack has taken 7 points of damage
Villard has taken 4 points of damage
Torrin has taken 11 points of damage
Zoraster has taken 4 points of damage

T - Torren
V - Villard (is under Guard number 6, 15ft below and in the dark)
B - Black Jack
K - Kitsch
Z - Zoraster
F - Fat Mic
1 thur 6 - Guards (6 is the last one to come from behind the curtain) 
N - Noble Rogue 
[+] -Walkway


```
+ [N] + + +
+ [Z] + + +
+ [+] + + +
+ [1] + + +
+ [+] + + +
+ [F] + + +
+ [T] + + +
B5 4] + + + 
+ [+] + + +
+ [+] + + +
+ [+] + + +
[6+ + + +]+
```


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 8, 2005)

Villard who just sheated his rapier and dagger(OOC I assumed last round part of his move action), quickly grabs his bow (standard action) and shoots at the guard #4 who obviously can't see him. Villard makes a quick internal prayer before letting the arrow go. _If he doesn't fall, things might look pretty grim for Torrin._

Villard keeps an eye on Black Jack, ready to intervene would his fight with the thug turns bad. 

+11 (+8+2for being "invisible"+1 pbs) 1d8+2+1pbs ( +2d6 sneak attack less than 30feet) 20/x3


----------



## JimAde (Jan 8, 2005)

*"Too many partners,"* Torren notes.  *"Time to go."*  He topples over the railing, still holding the rope, and sliding down to join Villard below.

[OOC: At least, that's the theory   Using the Withdraw action to avoid AoO and climb/tumble as necessary to avoid smacking my head on the floor.]


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 9, 2005)

*Zoraster Surefoot HP 38/42*

Zoraster smiles cheerily at rogue in front of him, as he attacks with his rapier.

OOC: 
rapier +11, 1d4+4 dmg
AC 21, 22 vs noble rogue

Karl, last round I said I was delaying until after Torren's turn so he could get the flanking bonus.  Not that it looks like we'll be beating these guys anyway at this rate...


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 9, 2005)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Karl, last round I said I was delaying until after Torren's turn so he could get the flanking bonus.  Not that it looks like we'll be beating these guys anyway at this rate...




(occ crude I read that and then spaced it...ok will edit /occ)


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 9, 2005)

Seeing his companions tumble out of the doorway, Kitsch shifts down to a good sniping spot murmering quietly to his crossbow in case any of the rogues attempt to follow.

[Hide +16, Move Silently +12; +11 (+12 w/in 30') repeating crossbow (1d8 + 1d6 cold + 1pb + 3d6SA)


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 11, 2005)

*Freeport, outlaw Warehouse, ten-bells (night)*

*Initiative Round 4*
23 - Villard
22 - Kitsch
21 - Black Jack
17 - Guards 
13.5 -Noble Rogue
13 - Zoraster
13 - Torren
12 - Fat Mic

Villard quickly steathes his weapons and draws his bow, and instantly he can see again in the room quite well. He can't fire his weapon yet, and he sees lights from torches coming this way, but there are a number of large crates, boxes and old stored gear all through  the area. It will take them at least a few rounds to get here.

Kitsch moves up to get a good hiding place to get some of the villains while they are not looking…
Hide 16+16=32, next round can fire with surprise strike

Black Jack shifts his bow to his offhand, draws his shortsword and stabs at the rogue attacking him…
Attack roll 18+10=28, damage 1d6+2 =8 points
…catching him in the shoulder, and causing him to grunt in pain.

The guard stabs back on Black Jack, a sneer on his face as he yells out "*Black Eyed Pete, get yer scurvy butt over here an' give me a hand with his mick!*" 
Attack roll total natural 20!, follow up 9, no crit, Damage is 5 points
Slashing Black Jack's arm, while the one flanking Torrin stabs at him again shots "*Jus' let me gut this one ye Bugger*"
Attack roll  14, miss
But his cutlass only cuts air around the wizard.
The guard looking for Villard can't see him but directs torch bearers coming his way "*Past that net der boyos, around dat corner der… no da other one ye blind wores!*"
The last guard that Zoraster tumble past last round turns around but does not advance…

The leader rogue stabs at the halfling swashbuckler, snarling "*Die pig!*" 
Attack roll total 28, hit. Damage 9 points
Slashing him for a deep gash across his rips.

Laughing, Zoraster stabs at leader…
Attack roll 11+11=22, hit; Damage 2+4=6 points
…slashing him slightly on the man's arm. He curses again, and yells once again for aid "*Get over here you fools!*"

Torrin tleaps over the railing away from the two opponents, trying to slide down the rope to the dark floor below..
Withdraw. Jumping check to land without hurting yourself (DC0+5 because it is dark) is 4+4, makes it barely. Reflex save 15+6=21, makes it so that he does not hurt himself any further from the fall in the dark
…and while his landing is not perfect he lands on his feet. But now he is in the dark and can't see much around him, although there is light above him (on the walkway 15 feet above) and some coming from around huge boxes and crates that have been stacked in this part of the warehouse. 

Fat Mic yells "*Hey com' bak her' ye scum!*" and is about the leap over when his bosses yelling distracts him and he turns around seeing the halfling attacking his boss "*Yea little Bugger, I'm a'gona ate one of yer arms!*" and starts moving towards the melee


Actions?
Black Jack has taken 12 points of damage
Villard has taken 4 points of damage
Torrin has taken 11 points of damage
Zoraster has taken 13 points of damage

T - Torren (on the ground below)
V - Villard (is under Guard number 6, 15ft below and in the dark)
B - Black Jack
K - Kitsch (is above Black Jack)
Z - Zoraster
F - Fat Mic
1 thur 6 - Guards (6 is the last one to come from behind the curtain) 
N - Noble Rogue 
[+] -Walkway


```
+ [N] + + +
+ [Z] + + +
+ [F] + + +
+ [1] + + +
+ [+] + + +
+ [+] + + +
[I]T[/I] [+] + + +
B5 4] + + + 
+ [+] + + +
+ [+] + + +
+ [6] + + +
```


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 12, 2005)

Villard will step a few feets, on the left(5foot step), enough to allow him to have a clear shot on guard and will fires two consecutive arrow(rapid shot)..

OOC
+11 (+8+2for being "invisible"+1 pbs) 1d8+2+1pbs ( +2d6 sneak attack less than 30feet) 20/x3
so first arrow will be done at +9 and second one at +7 (since he loses "invisibility)

so +9 1d8+3+2d6 20/x3   /   +7 1d8+3  20/x3


----------



## JimAde (Jan 12, 2005)

Taking a step out, Torren eyes Fat Mic on the lighted walkway above.  He spits into his hand and intones a word of power, causing it to transform into a small globe of noxious green liquid in his hand.  He flings the glob of acid at the enormous thug, shouting *"Don't forget about me!"* then ducks around a crate to hide himself.

[OOC: Acid Splash (obviously) Ranged Touch +5, Damage 1d3 plus (I think) 1d6 Sneak Attack since I'm in the dark and within 30 ft.  Then a Hide check so I can hopefully get Sneak Attacks against the guys coming toward me with the light.]


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 14, 2005)

*Zoraster Surefoot HP 29/42*

Zoraster's grin fades somewhat as Fat Mic lumbers up behind him.  _I thought Torren was taking care of that brute.  Where'd everyone else go?_  Zoraster switches to a defensive stance and stabs at the rogue again.

OOC:
rapier +7, 1d4+4 dmg
AC 24, 25 vs noble rogue


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 14, 2005)

*Freeport, Warehouse, ten-bells (night)*

*Initiative Round 5*
23 - Villard
22 - Kitsch
21 - Black Jack
17 - Guards 
13.5 -Noble Rogue
13 - Zoraster
13 - Torren
12 - Fat Mic

Stepping back a bit Villard fires two quick arrows at the Rogue on the walkway directing them others to his locations…
Attack roll 16+11=27, hit, Damage is 8+3+1+2= 14 points, second arrow 16+7=23, hit, Damage is 4+3=7 points
…both strike true and the man staggers back and collapses onto the walkway dead!

Kitsch fires a icy bolt into the back of Fat Mic…
Attack roll 3+11+1=15, hit. Damage is {1d8+3d6+1d6+1PB} 2+1+3+4+3+1= 15
…causing the half-orc to cry out in pain and turn around to face the filcher "*Hey dat monkey gust a bow? Easy Sam, gime yer pisto, I'm going plug em*"  

Black Jack stabs the man in front of him with his shortsword…
Attack roll 9+10=19, hit, damage 1d6+2=4 points
…causing him to stagger back "*Git over here ye fairy, and gima a hand with dis bugger now!*"

He then stabs at Black Jack…
Attack roll total 8, miss

The other guard, you would guess Black Eyed Pete, looks up at Kitsch and pulls a pistol to fire - KRACK - it thunders…
Attack roll total 17, miss!
…but the bullet slams into the wall next to nimble rogue sticking to the walls.

The guard, Easy Sam draws and tosses Fat Mic his pistol.

About then the curtain 50 feet behind Zoraster open revealing a man and a woman dressed in black leather, carrying pistols and rapiers to appear through the door. This is as far as they get this round.

The noble rogue screams "*Why are ye not dead yet!*" stabs at the swashbuckler…
Attack roll natural 20! follow-up 14 nope. Damage is 5 points
…slashing the defensive little fighter yet again! But  Zoraster is able to dodge out of the way of most of the attack, taking across his left arm instead of his lung.

Slashing back at the leader with his small rapier…
Attack roll 16+7=23, a hit; Damage is 7 points
…causing the man to grunt in pain and stagger back a step.  

Torrin, spitting and tossing in a nice simple flow, throws a acidy ball at the guard Black Eyed Pete…
Attack roll 12+5=17 hit (touch attack +4 cover), Damage is {1d3+1d6} 2+4=6 points. Can't hide this round as you are attacking
…burning him badly as he was concentrating on Kitsch.  

Fat Mic catches the pistol and smiling up at Kitsch he fires - KA-BOOM 
Attack roll 24 to hit, damage is 8 points
…the bullet grazes the little filcher "*Hey stops that moving ye little bugger!*" he grunts.

Actions?
Black Jack has taken 12 points of damage
Villard has taken 4 points of damage
Torrin has taken 11 points of damage
Zoraster has taken 18 points of damage
Kitsch has taken 8 points of damage

Map same as last round, so see above…
T - Torren (on the ground below)
V - Villard (is under Guard number 6, 15ft below and in the dark)
B - Black Jack
K - Kitsch (is above Black Jack)
Z - Zoraster
F - Fat Mic
1 thur 6 - Guards (6 is the last one to come from behind the curtain) 
N - Noble Rogue 
[+] -Walkway


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 14, 2005)

*Zoraster Surefoot HP 24/42*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> The noble rogue screams "*Why are ye not dead yet!*" stabs at the swashbuckler…
> Attack roll natural 20! follow-up 14 nope. Damage is 5 points
> …slashing the defensive little fighter yet again! But  Zoraster is able to dodge out of the way of most of the attack, taking across his left arm instead of his lung.




"I'm a vampire you idiot." _$@%!, it's getting awfully painful up here._  Zoraster continues dodging and stabbing at the rogue.

OOC:
rapier +7, 1d4+4 dmg
AC 24, 25 vs noble rogue


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 14, 2005)

Villard stay calm as he watch the guard falls on the ground, _"Now let's get rid of all those pistol user"_

Villard will position himself to have a good shot on black eyed pete (which I assume is guard 4) and will try to pull off last round trick again. 

OOC 5foot step and 
      if undetected +9 1d8+3+2d6 20/x3 / +7 1d8+3 20/x3
      otherwise +7/+7 1d8+3 20/x3


----------



## JimAde (Jan 14, 2005)

Torren slips behind some crates and makes his way toward the approaching light, hoping to take its bearer by surprise.

[OOC: Hide +7, Move Silently +7.  If I get in range and have the action left, attack the first approaching thug I reach with a Sneak Attack. 

Rapier +6, 1d6 damage (+1d6 if SA)]


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 19, 2005)

*Freeport, Warehouse, ten-bells (night)*

(occ sorry for delay… tried to post this Sunday and board crashed on me and I did not save my stuff  not sure about others but I am having some problems posting lately /occ)

*Initiative Round 6*
23 - Villard
22 - Kitsch
21 - Black Jack
17 - Guards 
13.5 -Noble Rogue
13 - Zoraster
13 - Torren
12 - Fat Mic

Villard moves a bit and fires at One-Eyed Pete, who is looking in his general direction (was looking at Torrin after getting burned by acid)…
Attack roll 6+7=13, miss, second Attack roll 18+7=25, hit; 7+2=9 points of damage
…his first arrow goes wild but the second one strikes the man in the left thigh and causing him to cry out in pain and stagger and then collapse onto the walkway

Kitsch moves higher into the rafters and tries hiding from the pair below…
Hide 9+16=25, going past 60ft, Fat Mic loses sight of him and those he is now 'hidden' again… next round you could fire from cover but it would be to far to get Surprise attack, but if you spend next round you can get within 30ft of almost any of the guards
…and they do seem to lose sight of him.

Black Jack stabs at his guard again…
Attack roll 2+10=12, miss
…but this time he misses.

The guard attacking the elf snarls and stabs at him again, shouting "*I'll gut ye mate!*"
Attack roll 13, miss
But he can't get past Black Jack's guard.
The guard that passed Fat Mic his pistol runs down the walkway and past the curtain
The two guards that appeared behind the noble rouge rush down the walkway and yell "*Move back bossman, let me gut this runt fer ye*" and while the female stops about 20 some feet behind the other tumbles near his boss, but does not attack…
normally no check to pass through allies square, but the walkway is pretty small. He is mostly just getting in the way this round, not attack. Tumble check total 17
Zoraster also notices four additional guards running down another walkway towards crossway. They will be here in 10 or so seconds. Kitsch sees this group and notices another group of 4 or 5 coming from the other walkway (will come up from the south way). Below on the floor, a group or four or five is moving towards where Torrin's and Villard's locations. 

The Noble retreats back 30 feet down the walkway, saying "*Split that little buggers head would you!? I want his head mounted on my wall now!*"

Zoraster curses a bit and stabs at this new threat…
Attack roll 4+7=12 miss
…but his misses him.

Fat Mic looks confused for a second, and growls up at where Kitsch disappeared to "*Wer'da ye go ye monkie!? Git back har!?*" and looks for Kitsch

 Actions?
Black Jack has taken 12 points of damage
Villard has taken 4 points of damage
Torrin has taken 11 points of damage
Zoraster has taken 18 points of damage
Kitsch has taken 8 points of damage

Map same as last round, so see above…
T - Torren (on the ground below)
V - Villard (is under Guard number 6, 15ft below and in the dark)
B - Black Jack
K - Kitsch (is above Black Jack)
Z - Zoraster
F - Fat Mic
1 thur 8 - Guards  
N - Noble Rogue 
[+] -Walkway


```
+ [N] + + +
+ [8] + + +
+ [+] + + +
+ [+] + + +
+ [+] + + +
+ [7] + + +
+ [Z] + + +
+ [F] + + +
+ [+] + + +
+ [+] + + +
+ [+] + + +
[i]T[/i] [+] + + +
B5 +] + + + 
+ [+] + + +
+ [+] + + +
[i]V[/i] [+] + + +
```


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 19, 2005)

Villard unaware of the other group coming, rejoice as he sees another of his enemy fall. Keeping his head cool and disciplined he grabs another arrow and aim at the fat yelling half-orc _"That should shut him up for good"_ 

He fires twice at the big guy.  

OOC +6/+6 1d8+2 20/x3 (assuming he is farther than 30 feet away)
also karl didn't see Torren action in your last post.


----------



## JimAde (Jan 19, 2005)

Torren crouches behind a small crate, waiting silently until one of the approaching men is in position.  Then he leaps onto the crate with a shout and skewers the thug.

[sblock]
Hide +7
Jump +4 (taking 10 if I can, so 14 total).  
Then attack, hopefully getting Sneak Attack. Rapier +7 (including +1 for higher ground) Damage 1d6 (+1d6 Sneak if I get it).

The relevant bit from the SRD description of the Jump skill:


			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Hop Up: You can jump up onto an object as tall as your waist, such as a table or small boulder, with a DC 10 Jump check. Doing so counts as 10 feet of movement, so if your speed is 30 feet, you could move 20 feet, then hop up onto a counter. You do not need to get a running start to hop up, so the DC is not doubled if you do not get a running start.



[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 19, 2005)

(occ for JimAbe...
[sblock]SORRY man, I had him hiding in my original post, then forgot it in this post. Hide check 8+7=15. Note that 3-4 guys will be appearing this next round... would Torrin attack one? They other 2-3 will see him[/sblock]


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 19, 2005)

*Zoraster Surefoot HP 24/42*

_It;s getting way too crowded up here.  I hope Torren, Kitsch, and Villiard aren't in as much trouble Jack and I. _ "I'll be back for you!  You better sleep with both eyes open!"  Zoraster calls out to the noble.  Then he turns around and takes a stab at distracted Mic while rolling past his knees once more.  

OOC: Let's see if Zoraster's tumbling luck can hold for one more roll...

Tumble +14
AC 24, 25 vs Mic
rapier +7, 1d4+4 dmg

If the tumble succeeds, he'll move as close  to Jack's position as possible.


----------



## JimAde (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes, Torren will still attack even though he's out-numbered.  He knows Villard is down here somewhere and he won't likely get a better chance than attacking from hiding.

[sblock]
Stupid me: I forgot to declare I was recharging my sword with Shocking Grasp.  That was my intent but I have absolutely no problem with you telling me "you didn't say it, it didn't happen."  Regardless, I won't use that on the current attack.  I'll save it for when I'm more desperate (like next round  )
[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jan 26, 2005)

game still on? Server's go now.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 26, 2005)

Kitsch will move in to get a clear shot at the guards coming in on Torren, not wanting to leave his companion all by himself against four armed men.  He'll stay as hidden and silent as possible.  If he takes a shot he will use the frost ability of it.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 28, 2005)

*Initiative Round 7*
23 - Villard
22 - Kitsch
21 - Black Jack
17 - Guards 
13.5 -Noble Rogue
13 - Zoraster
13 - Torren
12 - Fat Mic

Villard moves for a better shot and fires at Fat Mic… 
NOTE he is farther then 30ft so no surprise strike; Attack roll 16+6=22, hit, damage 7 points, 2nd attack roll 6+6=12, miss.
…striking the fat half-orc with an arrow in his arm.

Kitsch fires at one of the guards down on the floor below advancing on Torren…
NOTE even if you move you would not get your surprise strike to far away, so up near the roof you get a bonus to hide as it is farther then 60ft for Fat Mic and therefore out of his Dark Vision range. Attack roll 19+11 =30, chance to crit 16+11=27, confirmed damage is 2d8+1d6 =8+5+1=14 points
…catching on in the right shoulder causing him to scream out and fall to the ground.

Black Jack slashes at the guard fighting him…
Attack roll 11+10=21, damage is 9 points
…stabbing him deep into his gut and knocking the man to the ground where he dies!

The woman pulls out a pistol and starts looking for Kitsch, yelling "*We need light!*"

The first group of Guards down, one shouts and charges Villard…
Spot check 16, only one Guard can react this round, he charges Villard, Attack roll 19 (+2 for charge, -2 AC), hit damage 6 points
…catching him with a nasty cut along his chest. The rest move forward and start spreading out

The second group rushes for cover from Kitsch, hear the shout and start moving that way.

The male guard who took the Noble Rogue’s place in front of Zoraster stabs at him, shouting “*Die runt!*”…
Attack roll 26, chance to crit 26! confirmed, Damage is 15 points
…wounding the halfling, but failing to drop him!

The noble rogue reloads his pistol

Zoraster stabs at and then tries to tumble back between the legs of Fat Mic…
Attack roll 18+7=25, Damage is 7 points; Tumble check12+14=26, just makes it!
…stabbing the half-orc and causing him to stagger, which allows the halfling to slip past the rogue and make it down the walkway. Fat Mic, bleeding from several wounds, screams out "*I'm going tear ye apart ye little bugger!*"

Torren steps out from behind a crate that he was hiding behind and stabs one of the Guard as he is running by to attack Villard…
Attack roll 15+6=21, hit; Damage 1d6+1d6 (surprise strike) +4d8 (shocking grab) total is 5+3+3+5+5+7=28 points
..stabbing the man deeply and sending electricity coursing through his body. He screams and falls dead!

The other two turn back toward him and raise their weapons (they have cover from Kitsch under the walkway)

Fat Mic snarls in frustration and advances on Zoraster to attack him with one of his meat cleavers…
Attack roll total 21 MISS
…but he missed the fast swashbuckler, and curses some more.

(NOTE that there are now 4 guards come down the walkway behind the Noble Rogue and 5 guards coming from the south walkway; they will be on the map next round) 

Actions?
Black Jack has taken 12 points of damage
Villard has taken 10 points of damage
Torren has taken 11 points of damage
Zoraster has taken 33 points of damage
Kitsch has taken 8 points of damage

Map Key…
T - Torren (on the ground below)
V - Villard (is under Guard number 6, 15ft below and in the dark)
B - Black Jack
K - Kitsch (is above Black Jack)
Z - Zoraster
F - Fat Mic
1 thur 8 - Guards 
N - Noble Rogue 
[+] –Walkway


```
+ [N] + + +
+ [8] + + +
+ [+] + + +
+ [+] + + +
+ [+] + + +
+ [7] + + +
+ [+] + + +
+ [+] + + +
+ [F] + + +
+ [Z] + + +
[u]+ [/u][+] + + +
[u]B+[/u] +] + + +
+ [+] + + +
[i]V[/i] [+] + + +
+ [+] + + +
```

Map Key Down on the floor…
T - Torren 
V - Villard 
1-8 guards down on the floor
+ - 5ft square, dark
+ – 5ft square, light
X – boxes or obstacles on the floor


```
+ + + X X X + + +
+ + + + X + + + +
+ X X X X X + + +
+ + + + X + + X X
+ + + + + + + X +
+ X X + [color=yellow]+ +[/color] + + +
+ X X [color=yellow]+ + + +[/color] + +
[color=yellow]+ + + + [/color]X X + + +
[color=yellow]+ + + 3 [/color]X X + + +
X T X X [color=yellow]5 + +[/color] + +
+ + X X[color=yellow] + + + +[/color] +
+ X + [color=yellow]+ + + +[/color] + +
X X [color=yellow]6 + 8 + [/color]+ + +
[color=yellow]V 5 + 7 + + +[/color] + +
+ + X X + + + + +
```


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 28, 2005)

If he can Villard still holding his bow in one hand will try to jump and climb on top of the boxes on his left hoping the guard won't be able to follow him up 

OOC Withdraw action : jump +11, tumble +11, climb +9, balance +9 also add 2 pts of damage to Fat Mic. Orcs are Villard favored enemy.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 28, 2005)

*Zoraster Surefoot HP 9/42*

Now sorely wounded, Zoraster chooses the better part of valor and runs for it.  

OOC:  If the path is still clear on his turn, Zoraster will withdraw away from Mic and back out the walkway he used to get here.  
If someone moves up and blocks his path, he'll use a move action to tumble off the the walkway to the lower level, then get out a cure light potion to use next round.

Tumble +14


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 28, 2005)

Kitsch grins at his success with that last shot, then takes aim at Fat Mic, hoping to aid Zorasters getaway.


----------



## JimAde (Jan 31, 2005)

Torren reaches into a pocket and touches a bit of tortoise shell he keeps there.  He intones a few words, then steps out into the open.  

*"Hey, ladies!"* he shouts with a grin.  *"A gold piece to the first one of you who can shoot me!"*

[sblock]Casting Protection from Arrows, of course.  I'm hoping to draw all the pistol fire.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Feb 4, 2005)

is the game still on?


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 5, 2005)

I believe Karl Green is busy with family.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 16, 2005)

*Freeport, Warehouse, ten-bells (night)*

(occ sorry all, family stuff AND now computer issues  I will try and keep up but I may be spuratic for a few more weeks REALLY sorry please stick with me  /occ)

*Initiative Round 8*
23 - Villard
22 - Kitsch
21 - Black Jack
17 - Guards 
13.5 -Noble Rogue
13 - Zoraster
13 - Torren
12 - Fat Mic

Villard dodges back and tries to leap up on some of the near by boxes…
Jump 16+11=27
…clearing one of the larger boxes and then up onto another and is now just below the walkway above. 

Kitsch fires down at Fat Mic one more time (who looks very wounded, especially from Villard's last arrow adding in the extra damage)…
Attack roll 9+11=20 hit. Damage is 1d8 +1d6 (frost) = 8 points
…and he staggers back a step, moaning in pain, and finally falls backwards onto the walkway.

Black Jack yells "*Lets get the hell outa here now!*"

The Guards from the upper walkway start converging on the group, while below, one of the guards tries to follow Villard up onto the boxes, while one draws his pistol but does not fire. One guard rushes Torren and stabs at him with his cutlass…
Attack roll natural 1! missing bad
… but he slips in the dark and manages only to slash a nearby box. The other guard tries to make his way around behind to flank him.

Zoraster easily makes it to the door and sees that the other guards are moving slowly to try and cut off Torrin and Villard down below… they could be come around outside to cut them off at the top of the stairs also.

Torren casts his spell defensively…
Concentration roll 18+7 =25
… and it goes off, surrounding him with a golden glow for a second.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 16, 2005)

Seeing the guards converging, Kitsch will pick a target the most likely to either speed escape or slow pursuit and then fire.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 16, 2005)

OOC Glad to see that the game is still on. Ok a couple of questions before I post Villard action. Is villard able to see the guard coming, can he see an escape route and how high are the boxes he is standing on.


----------



## JimAde (Feb 16, 2005)

Siezing the moment, Torren steps around the bumbling thug, and skewers him.

[sblock]
So moving to try to avoid the flank and attacking the guy who missed. No Combat Expertise, so +6 attack with the Black Quill.  If he actually fell, I'll be glad to take the AoO when he gets up, too. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 16, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OOC Glad to see that the game is still on. Ok a couple of questions before I post Villard action. Is villard able to see the guard coming, can he see an escape route and how high are the boxes he is standing on.




Yes he can see them coming from both walkways (the one to the north has the most, at 6, three new guards, the noble rogue and the man and the woman gurad that came earlier. At the south there are 4 guards who have just come out from behind the curtain


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 18, 2005)

Villard will shoot with his bow at the nearest climber and will jump towards the nearest box leading towards a potential exit. 
_"They are everywhere. I guess we need to retreat here if we hope to survive. But before let's give a little gift to this dedicated climber_

OOC jump +11, tumble +11, climb +9, balance +9
+9 ,1-8+3 +2d6 w/SA(climbing) at PBR


----------



## Kangaxx (Feb 27, 2005)

*Zoraster Surefoot HP 9/42*

Now that he has a clear way out, Zoraster will spend the round pulling out and sucking down a potion of cure light wounds, taking a 5' away from anyone that closes with him.

OOC: 

Ac 21, 22 vs whoever is closest


----------

